#ubuntu-tr 2011-10-17
<etsw> sorma :(
<alicev> saglik olsun.
<alicev> Kolay gelsin.
<totimkopf> :( why is this channel always so small
<eacroot> Selam arkadaşlar aklıma takılan bişey var. makinaya 11.10 developer update sürümünü indirip kurmuştum. Release için ne yapmam gerekir. Gelen güncelleme paketleri ile halloluyormu bu?
<Kartagis> do-release-upgrade buluyor mu?
<eacroot> kusura bakma pc başında değildim
<eacroot> bulamıyor
<Kartagis> eacroot: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<eacroot> uyguladım çoğuna bağlandı yazdı bir iki tanesinde E: /var/lib/dpkg/lock dosyası kilitli açılamıyor - open (13: Erişim engellendi)
<eacroot> E: (/var/lib/dpkg/) yönetim dizinini kilitlenemiyor, yönetici misin?
<eacroot> yazdı
<eacroot> komutu sudo ile yazdım
<eacroot> arkasından do-release-upgrade i tekrar denedim olmadı
<eacroot> Kartagis: .
<Kartagis> hmm
<Kartagis> synaptica açık, kapat
<Kartagis> synaptics*
<eacroot> synaptics 11.10 da kaldırılmış
<Kartagis> o zaman yazılım merkezi açıktır
<eacroot> oda kapalı aynı yerde hata alıyorum teşekkür ederim yardımcı olduğun için ama ben vaz geçtim bi ara tekrar uğraşacağım
<afas> beyler
<afas> yardım edebilecek var mı
<afas> ??
<afas> daha yeni 11.10 yükledim ek sürücülerden ekran kartı sürücüsünü yüklemek istedim
<afas> kullandığım ekran kartı ati hd 6650
<afas> ek sürücüler ekranında iki seçenek var
<afas> ikiside fglrx sürücüleri ancak bir tanesinde sürüm sonrası güncellemeler yazıyo
<afas> bende onu seçtim ancak yüklemedi hata verdi
<afas> bu sefer diğer sürücüyü seçtim
<afas> ne yapmam lazım
<afas> o yüklendi ve restart attım ve şuanda sağ alt köşede amd logosu ve unsupported hardware yazılı bir kare oluştu
<yrex> kimse var mı?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-10-18
<DebrisRat> merhaba, iyi geceler
<DebrisRat> hi!
<DebrisRat> pardon :S  :D
<ekolojik> nepomuk sevisini kapatıyorum gene kendiliğinden devreye giriyor yahu
<ekolojik> nasıl kurtuluruz nepomuktan bilen var mı
<heartsmagic> /usr/share/autostart diye bir dizin var mı? ya da ev dizinindeki .kde dizini altında autostart var mı?
<ekolojik> zim-System-Product-Name ~ $ service list
<ekolojik> list: unrecognized service
<ekolojik> bakayım
<heartsmagic> nepomuk kde uygulaması değil mi, servislerde olmayabilir belki
<heartsmagic> gerçi kde kullanıcısı değilim
<ekolojik> evet konversation kurulu pc"de,nepomuk kendiliğinden kuruluyor galiba,bağımlılık falan
<heartsmagic> nepomuk kde ile geliyordur
<heartsmagic> var mı o dizinlerde nepomuğa ait bir şeyler
<ekolojik> sistem gözlemcisinden sonlandırdım nepomuk"u tekrar geld
<ekolojik> geldi"
<ekolojik> süreci öldür diye bir seçenek vardı onu seçtim ama tekrar geri geld
<ekolojik> bu arada linuxmint kullanıyorum şu an
<heartsmagic> fark etmez, kde kdedir orada da
<heartsmagic> baktın mı?
<ekolojik> bi sn
<ekolojik> nepomukservicestub diye bişey var işlemciyi bazen %80"lere çıkarıyor
<ekolojik> süreci öldür"ü seçiyorum gene geri geliyor yahu
<ekolojik> cpoy paste yapamıyorum buraya
<heartsmagic> neyi yapacaksın? pastebin kullan
<ekolojik> sonunda sonlandırabildim şükür
<heartsmagic> mesele sonlandırmak değildi ama, yeniden başlamıyor muydu?
<ekolojik> heartsmagic:  gnome sistem monitör %25 lerde geziniyor bunu da düşürme imkanı var mı
<ekolojik> artık yeniden başlamıyor nepomuk
<heartsmagic> neyin ne kadar kullandığı önemli orda
<kelalaka> selam genclik
<etsw> as
<kelalaka> gnome 3'ü sevmedim.
<etsw> soldaki dock var ya
<kelalaka> kullanılabilirliği artıracaklarına daha da zorlaştırmışlar bence.
<etsw> istemiyorsan baslangic acilisindan ubuntu classic sec
<kelalaka> yine eski ubuntu 11.04 klasik görünüme geçmiyo
<kelalaka> gnome 3 classic'e dönüyor
<kelalaka> o da kötü.
<kelalaka> saati bar'ın tam ortasına kondurmuşlar
<kelalaka> ne alakaysa.
<etsw> bende sagda
<kelalaka> 11.10 kurdun mu?
<etsw> evet
<etsw> ss atayim diyecem de linuxta kaldi ss ler
<kelalaka> atmana gerek yok
<kelalaka> bende de kurulu
<etsw> yok yani sagda bende diye gostermek icin neyse
<kelalaka> gerek yok ona.
<kelalaka> varadero, ne diyor gnome 3 için acaba?
#ubuntu-tr 2011-10-19
<varadero> slm
<varadero> slm
<ogny> mrb
<ogny> tüh yine log var kanalda
<ogny> Kartagis: burada mısın?
<ogny> 11.10 kuran var mı?
<ogny> gnome 3 kullanmak için ne yapmak lazım
<kelalaka> zaten default gnome3 geliyor ogny
#ubuntu-tr 2011-10-20
<varadero> Slm
<genc> slm
<genc> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2011-10-21
<genctelefon> slm
<cagriemer> merhaba
<flatline> ssh üzerinden ubuntu-server kurulumu konusunda bir tecrübesi deneyimi olan var mı ?
<etsw> http://goo.gl/NRsMZ  burada acikliyorlar sanirim
<flatline> allahsız.
<etsw> ben tam anlamadim ssh ile baglanip mi kuracaksin serveri ?
<etsw> arkadasinin pc'sine yan
<etsw> i
<flatline> şimdi şöyle, işteki makinaları ubuntuya taşıyorum
<flatline> server ları
<flatline> bi makinada NEC drive var
<flatline> nec drive da her türlü linux distrosuyla problemi olduğu için
<flatline> installer ın %72 sinde takılıyor
<etsw> ankthepot ben bu nicki nerden hatirliyorum sozlukten mi
<flatline> evet
<flatline> sourgaming de
<flatline> minecraft da
<flatline> quake de
<etsw> haa dogru mc den
<flatline> ibneimh
<flatline> elephants in my head
<etsw> lan eihm sen misin remzicim
<flatline> evet :)
<etsw> o zaman sana gelsin http://goo.gl/NRsMZ
<etsw> lan olm gece gece cok guldum yaaaa
<etsw> bak sana nick veriyorum ona git o halleder isini
<flatline> dsgjklfdjklgdf lan ne pis adam çıktın
<flatline> vir
<mehmetali> nec nedir
<mehmetali> pxe gibi bişey mi
<flatline> yok cd-rom markası
<flatline> linuxcunun baş belası
<flatline> 1 tane isolinux görmedim problemsiz çalışsın
<etsw> ben de
<etsw> arkadasin pc den halletmistim o yuzden tum islerimi
<mehmetali> network boot yap daha mı çetrefilli
<mehmetali> ya da serverlarda usb olmuyor mu
<mehmetali> yok cahillikten soruyorum
<flatline> ofiste değilim
<flatline> şu saatte gitmeden önce her şeyi denemeyi planlıyorum
<flatline> oraya gitmeden yapabileceğim
<etsw> e acik mi suan
<etsw> pc ler?
<flatline> oraya gidersem cd-rom u değiştirip düz kurarım zira
<flatline> evet
<etsw> gerci acik degilse nasil ssh kurulum soruyorsun di mi
<flatline> 10 sunucu falan var açık
<etsw> benimki de soru
<etsw> ozur dilerim eihmcigim
<etsw> sey gibi oldu
<etsw> call center'i arayip "bilgisayariniz elektrik fisine takili mi?"
<bayborakaan_> j
#ubuntu-tr 2011-10-22
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2011-10-23
<bisanthe> merhabalar
<bisanthe> usb ye dosya atmak istediğimde atamıyorum, "erişim hakkınız yok" gibi bir şey diyor
<bisanthe> ancak sudo nautilus diye yetkili açınca dosya atabiliyorum
<bisanthe> normal bir şekilde dosya atıp silebilmem için ne yapmalıyım?
<genc> slm
<bayborakaan> selam
<varadero> slm
<bisanthe> merhabalar, usb belleğime dosya atamıyorum. sadece root olunca atabiliyorum. bunun için ne yapabilirim?
<varadero> user i yenimi açtın
<bisanthe> user i yenimi açtın derken?
<bayborakaan> güvenlik sebebinden dolayi olmasi lazim
<bayborakaan> forumda basliklara baktin mi
<varadero> kurarken açtığın user mi sonradan mi user ekledin
<bisanthe> bayborakaan: internette aradım ama bulamadım
<bisanthe> varadeo: herhangi bir user eklemedim. açılırken kendi user'ımla giriş yapıyorum
<mehmetali> soft raid ile uğraşan var mı?
<mehmetali> 3hddli raid0'da 2hdd çok kasıyor biri boşta gibi
<mehmetali> http://i27.lulzimg.com/e1987cb089.jpg
<mehmetali> bu şekilde
<varadero> güzel soru
<varadero> ikiside çalışıyor mehmetali
<varadero> bu proğram ne
<varadero> ?
<mehmetali> atop
<varadero> severim bende
<varadero> ama iowait varmıki dert ediyorsun
<varadero> ?
<varadero> vmstat 3 3
<varadero> %4 lük fark çıkması doğal
<varadero> ikisi eşit paylaşamaz
<mehmetali> ama sdb'de o raid'in içinde
<varadero> her zaman mı böyle
<varadero> ?
<mehmetali> %50 fark oluyor
<mehmetali> hayır
<mehmetali> değişiyor
<varadero> değişir işte
<mehmetali> ama herzaman sdb bunların gerisinde
<varadero> bir bakarsın öteki yatıyor
<varadero> diskler 1 e 1 aynı disk mi
<varadero> ?
<mehmetali> evet markaları da aynı
<mehmetali> acaba diyorum chunk size falan mı yanlış yaptım
<varadero> ilginç miş
<varadero> sanmam çalışması lazım
<varadero> software pek kullanmam gerçide
<varadero> neyle yaptın raid i ?
<mehmetali> chunk=128 ext4 için de stride=32,stripe-width=128
<mehmetali> mdadm -C /dev/md0 --chunk=128 --level=0 --raid-devices=3  /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1 /dev/sdd1
<mehmetali> mkfs.ext4 -E stride=32,stripe-width=128 /dev/md0
<varadero> lvm le stripe etsene ?
<varadero> daha düzgün çalışır
<mehmetali> acaba partitionları bağladım diye olabilir mi ki
<mehmetali> direk denemedim hiç
<varadero> lvm daha ii çözüm
<mehmetali> lvm'de kullanmadım ama bakayım
<varadero> redhat olsaydı çok kolaydı
<mehmetali> centos zaten de
<varadero> ama redhat in system-config-lvm paketinin ubuntu ya kurulabilmesi lazım
<varadero> ha
<varadero> ozaman çocuk oyuncağı
<varadero> makina remote mu ?
<mehmetali> evet :(
<varadero> sorun değil
<mehmetali> raid 0 kurup verin diyoruz adamlara kurmuyorlar ama
<varadero> senin local makinan windows mu linux mu
<varadero> ?
<mehmetali> geçen birini verirken raid 1 yapıp vermişler bir de soft raid yapmayız diyorlar dı
<mehmetali> windows
<varadero> oke
<varadero> xming diye proğram var onu kur
<varadero> sonra xlunch la çalıştır
<varadero> gerekli portları modeminden fwd et
<varadero> sonracıma :)
<varadero> export DISPILAY=seninip:0.0
<varadero> görüntüler direk gelir makinana
<varadero> system-config-lvm olması lazım
<varadero> tui yok sadece gtk si var onun
<varadero> vnc ile da yapabilirsin
<varadero> kasmayayım dersen
<mehmetali> sunucuda x kurulu değil ama
<varadero> sunucuda x çalışmaz zaten
<varadero> ama x bulunabilir :)
<varadero> hosting makinasımı bu
<mehmetali> evet
<varadero> bende yarın test yapıcam
<varadero> olursa sunucuları scientific linux a taşıcam
<varadero> lvm kullan sunucuda
<varadero> öğrenirken az gıcık olursun
<varadero> sonra acaip rahat edersin
<varadero> ben bi oyun daha atayım
<mehmetali> cern dio :)
<varadero> lvm iyidir iyi
<varadero> beni dinle sen
<varadero> :)
<mehmetali> bu gece deneyeyim
<varadero> 1 kere alış sonra keyfine bak
<mehmetali> 400gb veri aktarmak gerkeiyor işte tek sorun o :)
<varadero> kısmet kısmet
#ubuntu-tr 2012-10-15
<mete_cetin> Selam herkese
<ElixirVitae> selam
<varadero> slm
<genc> slm
<mmt1288> s.a
<mmt1288> arkadaşlar 12.04 kurdum daha yeni
<mmt1288> işlemci fanı sürekli hızlı çalışıyo
<mmt1288> bi işlem yapıyo galiba
<mmt1288> 5-10 saniye yavaşlıyo sonra 5dk boyunca sürekli hızlı dönüyo
<mmt1288> bi de yavaş çalışıyo
<mmt1288> bilgisayardan dosya açacam geç tepki veriyo
<mmt1288> internetten yazılanlara göre win den hızlıymış
<mmt1288> bende bi problem mi var
<mmt1288> win bundan 1000 kat daha hızlıydı
<ElixirVitae> slm
<mmt1288> a.s
<ElixirVitae> mmt1288, system monitor ü  aç, oradan hangi programın ne kadar işlemci/ram kullandığını görebilirsin.
<ElixirVitae> Gerekli ayarları yapman zaman alabilir, ama doğru bir şekilde ayarladığında daha hızlı olduğunu göreceksin ;)
<genc> sıkıntı nedir
#ubuntu-tr 2012-10-16
<genc> slm
<banlieue> selamlar
<banlieue> thunderbird'ü bir türlü ubuntu başladığı gibi minimize edip arkada çalışmasını sağlayamadım
<banlieue> yardım edebilecek biri var mı?
<genc> as
<genc> anlamadım
<banlieue> şöyle anlatayım
<banlieue> thunderbird ubuntu açıldı gibi açılsın istiyorum
<banlieue> ama arkada çalışsın
<banlieue> posta geldiğinde bildirim alabileyim
<banlieue> şimdi başlangıçta çalışacak programlara ekledim
<banlieue> direkt pencere açılıyor
<Kartagis> yapabileceğini sanmıyorum, başka bir şey kullanabilirsin
<banlieue> sinir bozucu kapadur kapadur
<genc> ekradda görünmesin istiyorsun
<banlieue> evet penceresi açılmasın
<banlieue> ama arkada çalışmaya başlasın ubuntu açıldığı gibi
<banlieue> bir eklentisini kurdum thunderbird'in sapıtıyor
<banlieue> pencereyi açamıyorum bu sefer
<banlieue> e-postaların düştüğü ana pencere açılmıyor vs.
<genc> thunderbird denemedim hiç dedigini evolution
<genc> var istedigin özellik
<banlieue> evolution e-posta programı mı
<genc> evet
<banlieue> ben hep thunderbird ve firefox kullandım
<banlieue> duygusalım bu konuda
<banlieue> :D
<banlieue> sen niye thunderbird kullanmıyorsun ki genc?
<genc> bende tunderbird ve evolution her ikisinide kullanıyorum
<genc> rehberden tel arama desteginden dolayı 1.5 senedir evolution tercihim
<banlieue> ya burasının geceleyin dolması lazım değil miydi
<banlieue> gittikçe kan kaybediyorsunuz
<banlieue> :D
<genc> yok niye kan kaybedelim
<ElixirVitae> banlieue, startup commande "-m" ekle
<ElixirVitae> O şekilde programı "minimize" başlatır.
<genc> bu tüm programlar için gecerlimi dez avantajı varmı
<banlieue> teşekkürler ElixirVitae
<ElixirVitae> hemen hemen her program için geçerli, genc.
<ElixirVitae> yani hepsi aynı pencere sistemini kullanıyorlar, orada da minimize komutu -m
<ElixirVitae> Bir dene, banlieue, olmazsa geri dönersin.
<banlieue> ElixirVitae: bu tivibu sorununu çözdüler mi? ubuntu tv de gelecek aslında işe yarar bir şey çıkarsa oradan da izleyebiliriz gerçi..
<ElixirVitae> Tivibu sorunu derken?
<banlieue> moonlight olayı var ya
<ElixirVitae> Normal tivibu zaten çokça sorunlu, bir de myth-TV olayı mı var?
<banlieue> açılmıyor tivibu ligtv web siteleri
<ElixirVitae> Bilmiyorum, link var mı okuyabileceğim?
<banlieue> hangi konuda link?
<ElixirVitae> tivibu, moonlight
<banlieue> tivibu ubuntu diye aratırsan bir sürü forumda yazılmış
<banlieue> web'te bile izlenilmiyor
<banlieue> tivibu programını geçtim
<genc> firefox yeni sürümleri desteklemiyor malesef
<banlieue> moonlight chromium ile açılıyor mu?
<genc> tvbu linux programmı var
<genc> eski surum firefoxla acılır
<banlieue> hmm yeni versiyona adapte edilmesi lazım yani moonlight'ın
<banlieue> tivibu linux programı zaten windows için hazırlanmış
<banlieue> zaten olamaz*
<genc> şaraplamı kurdun
<genc> wine
<banlieue> denemedim o işleri
<banlieue> sevmiyorum wine olayını
<banlieue> özgür yazılım forever diyorum
<genc> ben torent hastasıyım
<genc> indir izle yapıyorum bilim kurgu
<banlieue> hmm
<banlieue> dizimag iyidir
<banlieue> ben oradan izliyorum
<banlieue> izlediğim birkaç dizi var zaten
<genc> http://www.yabancidiziizle.com/
<banlieue> southpark ve akranları var
<banlieue> simpsonlar filan
<banlieue> bir de tabi walking dead
<banlieue> fazla dizi sevdalısı olduğum söylenemez
<genc> anime hoşuma gitmiyor benim
<genc> yıldız gecitini full izledim
<aykut> rezillik
<aykut> anime izlememek
<genc> eskiden izledim şimdi sarmıyor
<aykut> noldu
<aykut> hayalgücün mü yokoldu
<genc> konular hep aynı
<banlieue> anime derken kastedileni tam olarak bilmiyorum ama tsubasa gibi çoğu
<ElixirVitae> Hep shonen izlersen öyle olur tabii
<genc> en son avatar izledim
<aykut> ne izledin ki konular hep aynı
<ElixirVitae> muhtemelen shonen aykut
<aykut> shonenlerin bile kendi evrenleri yeter
<aykut> hepsini birbirinden ayıran farklılıklar var
<aykut> genelleme yapmayı severiz ama
<genc> terçih meselesi
<ElixirVitae> Bir GitS, bir NGE izlersen, bir LoGH izlersen
<ElixirVitae> tercihin de değişir diyorum
<genc> yoksa izleme demem
<genc> genelde bilim kurgu yakın seyrediyorum
<genc> bir sezon clon savaşlarını seyrettim
<genc> enson
<ElixirVitae> üçü de bilim kurgu yukarıdakilerin
<genc> Gits seyretmedim
<genc> tavsiye olarak duymuştum
<banlieue> sohbetiniz bittiyse şunu sorayım ubuntu'da açık kaynak java var değil mi? benim ekstra bir şey yüklememe gerek yok? bir de ubuntu java'sının doğru çalıştığını nereden anlayabilirim?
<genc> libra ofiste kullanıyorsa
<genc> orda sürümünü tam görürsun
<genc> zemberekte yükle imla icin
<genc> birde aspell-tr
<genc> diğer programların imla denetimi için
<banlieue> bu libreoffice'te bir sorun var sanırım
<banlieue> penceresi bir garip gözüküyor
<banlieue> kapatıp açınca düzeldi
<banlieue> pardon küçültüp tekrar açınca düzeldi
<banlieue> ilginç
<genc> java sürüm degiştirirsen kapatıp çmanlazım aktif olsundiye
<genc> uyarır zatihi
<genc> ne kurdun sistemi
<banlieue> ubuntu 12.04
<genc> işyerinde kullanıyorum
<genc> 12.10 şuan kimakinem evdeki
<genc> meslek nedir
<banlieue> meslek yok
<banlieue> kaldırım mühendisiyim
<genc> meslek yüksek okulu mezunumusun
<banlieue> bu sorular bana geliyor deil mi
<banlieue> değil mi*
<genc> kendime soramıyorum
<banlieue> yok o da değil
<banlieue> apaçi ingilizcesiyle duvara tosladım galiba
<banlieue> It's a bit fiddly currently, sorry.- anlamı şuan maharet gerektiren bir iş mi demek
<banlieue> yoksa saçma mı demek
<banlieue> chatzilla ile ilgili bir sorun vardı da onu sorayım dedim adam bunu attı
<banlieue> :p
#ubuntu-tr 2012-10-17
<varadero> slm
<BrozaC> Slm
<yalin> cözdüm bee
#ubuntu-tr 2012-10-18
<banlieue> ElixirVitae: usta bu -m işe yaramıyor
<ElixirVitae> http://i.imgur.com/R8PYz.png
<ElixirVitae> banlieue, şuradaki gibi olacak
<banlieue> öyle yapmıştım zaten
<banlieue> thunderbird kullanıyor musun
<banlieue> veya pidgin?
<banlieue> pidgin bile minimize başlarken onu bile bozdu
<banlieue> :D
<banlieue> direkt penceresi açılıyor
<ElixirVitae> vardı, yenice sildim çok kullanmadığım için
<ElixirVitae> Şimdi yatıyorum, yarın tekrar inceleyeyim.
<banlieue> tamam
<ElixirVitae> Bir de şunu eklemeyi dene: "--min_at_startup"
<banlieue> tırnağıyla filan her şeyiyle mi
<ElixirVitae> tırnak içerisi sadece
<ElixirVitae> thunderbird --min_at_startup
<ElixirVitae> ^ gibi
<banlieue> tamam
<banlieue> iki tane  bundan -> -
<banlieue> başka tavsiyen olacaksa hemen deneyeyim işe yarayıp yaramadığını söyleyeyim
<ls> herkese merhabla r
<ls> arkadaşlar
<Guest3143> bri konuda desteğiniz almak istiyorum
<Guest3143> öncelikle 12.04 LTS olduğu için anladığım kadarı ile
<Guest3143> 5 yıl boyunca
<Guest3143> desteklenecek ancak sormak istediğim şey şu
<Guest3143> 12.10 dan tam olrak farkı ne olacak yan i destek olrak
<Guest3143> ?
<Guest3143> yani 12.10 u bri dahaki sefere kullanamaycak mıyız?
<banlieue> kafayı yiyecün yav
<banlieue> şun conky olayını yapamadım
<banlieue> windows bunlarla uğraştırmıyor ne güzel valla
<banlieue> en ufak şey için bile bin takla atıyorsun, forum forum sürünüyorsun
<ElixirVitae> linux!=windows
<banlieue> yaşadığım tecrübeye göre kişisel kullanım için windows çok daha hayat kurtarır
<banlieue> ömür çürütüyor bu ubuntu
<banlieue> güzel bir şey görüyorsun yükleyeyim diyorsun abuk sabuk şeylerle uğraştırıyor
<banlieue> şimdi foruma yazsam 1 ay sonra mı gelir cevap 2 ay sonra mı
<genc> slm
<mehmet> iyi geceler herkese
<aykut> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<aykut> beyler ben mikrosofttan geliyorum
<aykut> sizi dava edicem
<aykut> bu nedir
<Kartagis> elinden geleni ardına koyma
<aykut> kim bu ubuntunun sahibi
<aykut> kendisiyle görüşme talep ediyorum
<Kartagis> ubuntu'nun sahibi yok
<Kartagis> ubuntu'nun sahibi herkes
<aykut> herkesi mahkemeye vericem o zaman
<aykut> windows 8 he
<aykut> acı he
<aykut> görüşücez
<Kartagis> peki, görüşürüz
#ubuntu-tr 2012-10-19
<varadero> slm
<genc> slm
<etsw> selamin aleykum
<BrozaC> as
<etsw> nasilsin BrozaC
<BrozaC> saolasun etsw
<BrozaC> sen nasılsın
<etsw> eh iyiyim
<etsw> ltsp nedir BrozaC ? bugun biraz baktik da
<etsw> nedir derken yani
<etsw> ubuntu + ltsp var bi de
<etsw> sadece ltsp var dogru mu
<BrozaC> terminal server bildiğin
<etsw> yani sunu demek istiyorum benim arkadaismin pc var, benim de pc var
<etsw> bende ubuntu yuklu, onda yuklu degil
<etsw> ben ltsp yuklesem yeterli ama ona ubuntu+ltsp mi yuklemek lazim paket seklinde yoksa ubuntu yukleyip once, sonra da ltsp mi yuklemek lazim ?
<BrozaC> bi sn
<etsw> gitti adam :(
<BrozaC> ltsp ye gerek yok
<etsw> sey gibi ya, bu mysql, apache, php filan hepsi bir arada xampp var ya paket seklinde onu alip kurunca calisiyor onun gibi bir paket var mi yoksa ubuntuyu ayri ltsp yi ayri mi yuklemek lazim anlamadim orasini :(
<BrozaC> vnc yeter
<BrozaC> ayni şey
<etsw> arkadasima hocasi bitirme projesi icin ltsp kur demis de ubuntusu da yok pc sinde
<BrozaC> ok
<etsw> vnc arastirayim ben bi de tamam
<emuhit> herkese iyi geceler
<emuhit> bir sorum vardı, linux değil ama..
<emuhit> php
#ubuntu-tr 2012-10-20
<banlieue> ElixirVitae: resim görüntülemesi çok kötü benim kartın ayarlarını nasıl yapabilirim?
<banlieue> resim kaliteleri düşük
<banlieue> selamlar bu arada
<banlieue> öküzlemesine giriyorum kaçtır kusura bakmayın
<banlieue> :D
<banlieue> flash görüntüleme kalitesi de düşük
<banlieue> ekran kartına ayar çekmem şart faket nasıl
<banlieue> renk ayarlaması filan mı yapmam gerek
<ElixirVitae> banlieue
<ElixirVitae> terminali aç
<ElixirVitae> jockey-gtk yaz
<banlieue> intel benim ekran kartı
<banlieue> sürücü kurulu geliyor
<ElixirVitae> gelen ekrandaki driverları dene, recommended den başla
<ElixirVitae> Hmm.
<banlieue> geliyormuş yani
<banlieue> :D
<banlieue> birazdan gelecün
<banlieue> ne diyorsun ElixirVitae
<banlieue> ne yapabiliriz
<banlieue> bunu foruma da yazdım
<banlieue> cevap veren olur mu diyerekten
<ElixirVitae> Login ekranında Ubuntu 2D seçip öyle çalıştırk bakalım.
<ElixirVitae> 3D ya da compiz ile problemin olabilir.
<banlieue> şöyle bir şey var
<banlieue> bu sorun win7'de de vardı
<banlieue> driver gibi bir sorun olduğundan da şüpheliyim
<banlieue> ben ilk aldığımda win7 ile geldi alet
<banlieue> ben 2. gün sildim ubuntu kurdum yine aynı
<ElixirVitae> Sen bi dene 2D yi
<banlieue> tamam
<ElixirVitae> hardware acceleration ile ilgili olabilir
<banlieue> animasyonları filan çok şekil oldu
<banlieue> göz alıcı oldu da
<banlieue> bana faydası olmadı
<banlieue> :D
<banlieue> ouch
<banlieue> hani soldaki panelde 2 pencere program açıkken üstüne iki tık atıyorsun açık olan tüm pencereleri gösteriyor
<banlieue> firefox ve chatzilla açıkken üstüne iki tık attığımda çok bozdu
<banlieue> görüntü baya bozuldu
<ElixirVitae> 2D de mi oluyo bunlar?
<banlieue> evet
<banlieue> belki de benim hüsnü kuruntumdur
<banlieue> tutarsızlık var
<banlieue> bazı resimlerde de aynı kalite var
<banlieue> masaüstü ile dizüstü arasında
<banlieue> garip
<ElixirVitae> xfce gibi bi WM de kurabilirsin aslında, ya da direk xubuntu kurabilirsin.
<banlieue> animasyon derken soldaki panelde bir programı çalıştırmaya başladığında yanıp sönen animasyonundan bahsediyordum
<banlieue> :p
<banlieue> ElixirVitae: usta şu minimize olayını ne yaptın
<ElixirVitae> ha, o vardı de mi
<ElixirVitae> manpage ine bakarmısın thunderbirdin
<banlieue> baktım
<ElixirVitae> anladığım kadarıyla her programın ayrı command i var, -min veya -tray veya -systray
<banlieue> sanırım
<ElixirVitae> bunları yarı ayrı dene diyeceğim
<ElixirVitae> ┐('～`；)┌
<banlieue> bitmez ki abi öyle
<banlieue> -systray'ı denemiştim sanırım
<banlieue> -mnmz denedim
<banlieue> hiç görmedim ama
<banlieue> kıçımdan attım
<banlieue> asdfasdfaf
<banlieue> doğaçlama da işe yaramıyor lanet olasıcada
<banlieue> kapatsak mı ki açıldığında
<banlieue> zaten kapama tuşuna bastığında arkada çalışıyor
<banlieue> tüm programlar öyle
<ElixirVitae> man page de yazan bişiyler yok mu?
<banlieue> -closewindow gibi bir komut da işe yarayabilir
<ElixirVitae> dur bi ben firefox unkine bakayım muhtemelen aynıdır
<banlieue> mainpage'te ne yazak ki abi
<banlieue> yazacak*
<banlieue> bakmamı istediğin yer neresi
<ElixirVitae> man page, main page değil
<ElixirVitae> terminalde "man thunderbird" yaz
<banlieue> vay be
<banlieue> bakıyorum daha kısayollara
<ElixirVitae> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Thunderbird#Start_on_Startup_in_minimized_mode
<banlieue> q'yu denedim yer mi diye fakat yemedi
<banlieue> q  :q  Q  :Q  ZZ     Exit.
<banlieue> minimize yok
<banlieue> -z [N]  ....  --window=[N] Set size of window.
<ElixirVitae> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1529056
<banlieue> sonunda hallettim be thunderbird'ü minimize başlatmayı başardım
<banlieue> yihaaaa
<aykut> :\
<aykut> thunderbird ü minimiz etmek için
<aykut> kaç saat harcadın
<banlieue> çok
<banlieue> harcamışımdır bir 5-10 saat
<banlieue> ubuntu forumundaki konudan yaptım yine la
<banlieue> keşke o forumda biraz zorlasaymışım
<banlieue> elemanlar 3-4 ayrı yol göstermiş
<banlieue> hepsinden bir şeyler arakladım
<banlieue> yaptım
<banlieue> hiçbiri tek başına doğruyu vermedi yine tabi
<banlieue> :p
<banlieue> belki versiyonu yükseldiğindendir ubuntunun
<banlieue> biri 12.10'nun komutlarını vs. vermiş olabilü
<aykut_> arkadaş programı miniize etmek için
<aykut_> pencerenin başlığını kullanmıyo musunuz
<banlieue> pencerenin başlığı derken*
<ElixirVitae> Startup sırasında minimize etmekden bahsediyor.
<aykut_> :(
<aykut_> arkadaş niye o kadar eziyet yahu
<banlieue> aslında ubuntuyu biraz tanıyan daha çabuk yapardı
<banlieue> ElixirVitae: mesela
<banlieue> ama onun meselesi olmadığı için sallamadı
<banlieue> asdfasdf
<ElixirVitae> ( ¬‿¬)
<ElixirVitae> Ubuntu kullanmaya başlayalı 2 ay bile olmadı henüz.
<aykut_> -_-
<banlieue> benden tecrübelisin la işte yine
<banlieue> öğrenseymişin cahil
<banlieue> yaktın çıramı
<banlieue> ne yapıyorsun sen anlamadım ki
<banlieue> programların hepsini tek tek mi çalıştırıyorsun
<aykut_> otomatik mi başlaması gerekiyodu
<aykut_> programların
<banlieue> herhalt yani
<banlieue> onunla mı uğraşacün
<banlieue> ben direkt firefoxla gezinti isterim arkadaş
<banlieue> teker teker onları açmakla uğraşamam
<ElixirVitae> http://i.imgur.com/p7Vul.png
<ElixirVitae> Sadece bunlar auto-start da.
<banlieue> empathy rezil program la
<banlieue> pidgin iyidir
<aykut_> :(
<ElixirVitae> Pidgini windowsda kullaıyordum.
<aykut_> arkadas bana kalsa
<ElixirVitae> Ubuntuya da kurdum ama kullanmıyorum.
<aykut_> ben işletim sisteminin servislerini kapatıyorum
<BrozaC> Selam
<ElixirVitae> Slm, BrozaC.
<banlieue> pc kötü mü aykut_
 * aykut_ ** WinSys ** Client: HexChat 2.9.2 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate  ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E7400  @ 2.80GHz (2,00 GHz) ** RAM: 4095 MB Total (912 MB Free) ** VGA: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT  ** Uptime: 229,36 Hours **
<BrozaC> iyiymiş pc si
<aykut_> o kadar kötü değil
<banlieue> ee niye kapatıyorsun
<ElixirVitae> ^
<banlieue> o kadar kötü değil diyor bi de
<banlieue> mütevaziliğini yiyeyim
<banlieue> asdfasdfasf
<BrozaC> iyidir gereksiz servisleri kapatmak
<BrozaC> pc istediği kadar iyi olsun
<banlieue> hangi servisi kapatıyor orası da var
<BrozaC> gereksiz servisleri ?
<aykut_> örneğin arama indexlemesi var
<ElixirVitae> explorer.exe
<aykut_> akıllı kart bilmemnesi
<aykut_> yazıcı kuyruklaması
<BrozaC> index i kapatma bence
<ElixirVitae> msconfig den ayarla başlangıçta çalıştırmasın onları
<BrozaC> cık onları da kapatma
<BrozaC> bunlarin hepsi lazim aykut_
<ElixirVitae> index de lazım ayrıca
<aykut_> akıllı kart neye lazım abi
<banlieue> explorer'ı kapatırsan windows çalışmaz la
<banlieue> asdfasdfasdfa
<banlieue> iexplorer dersen tamam
<BrozaC> windows da default açık servislerden
<BrozaC> hemen hemen hiç kapatman gereken yok
<BrozaC> aykut_ visual sutudio yüklüyonmu pc ye
<BrozaC> ?
<aykut_> evet
<BrozaC> hah
<BrozaC> onu yükleme
<BrozaC> roket olsun
<BrozaC> o canına okur
<BrozaC> kağnıya döner pc
<ElixirVitae> Bunları kapatıp bir de chrome kullanıyorsundur Allah bilir...
<aykut_> abi yüklemeden nasıl geliştirecez birşeyleri
<BrozaC> ben şöyle yapıyorum
<BrozaC> bir tane win 7 de gidip virtualbox a yüklüyorum
<BrozaC> maximum performans profiline alıyorum gui süs felan hiç bişi kalmıyor
<BrozaC> studio onun  içine
<BrozaC> uzak masa üstü ile kullanıyorum
<BrozaC> gerekmeyince kapa makinan tertemiz kalsın
<aykut_> sldşghksd onu ben de yapıyodum da
<aykut_> çok ilginç bi hal alıyo zamanla
<BrozaC> nasil ilginç ?
<ElixirVitae> Neden uzak masaüstü kullanıyorsun, direk virtualbox dan olmuyor mu?
<BrozaC> olmaz
<aykut_> ElixirVitae, uzak masaüstü
<aykut_> daha hızlı sonuç veriyo
<aykut_> benim vm de çalışan arch var
<aykut_> web geliştirmesi için
<BrozaC> benim her şey vm de :)
<aykut_> win7 var
<ElixirVitae> Hmm, ben tüm virtualboxlarımı kendi ekranlarında çalıştırıyorum.
<BrozaC> ama vm ide kendi pc me kurmuyorum komple uzak masa üstü :)
<aykut_> lsşhsd abi bende öyle bi imkan yok
<BrozaC> iş yerinde ki makinalara kuruyorum :)
<BrozaC> bende var imkan nolmuş asddas
<aykut_> takdir edersin ki :D
<aykut_> vmware var
<aykut_> arch çalışıyo arkaplanda
<aykut_> windows 7 çalışıyo
<BrozaC> bende vmware de var , KVM de
<BrozaC> aykut_ kvm kullandınmı ?
<aykut_> yok
<aykut_> denemedim
<BrozaC> kullan :)
<BrozaC> seversin
<aykut_> ElixirVitae, chrome değil
<aykut_> hepsi açık bende
<aykut_> firefox, chrome, opera, internet explorer
<aykut_> sadece birisini kullanmak yetmiyo
<BrozaC> bana firefox exploerer ve chrome yetiyor :)
<BrozaC> opera ya gerek yok bana
<ElixirVitae> Ben 10larca add-on a sahip firefox
<ElixirVitae> ve chromium kullanıyorum
<banlieue> niye o kadar çok kullanıyorsun ki
<banlieue> bir tanesi yetmiyor mu
<ElixirVitae> Winde iken de SRWare Iron kullanıyordum.
<ElixirVitae> >chrome
<ElixirVitae> >botnet
<aykut_> Chrome u web gezintisi için
<aykut_> operayı download ve sosyal siteler için
<aykut_> firefox u web geliştirmede
<banlieue> but why?
<aykut_> internet explorer ı da test için
<banlieue> firefox hepsine yetmiyor mu
<ElixirVitae> web geliştirmekten bahsediyor
<ElixirVitae> test etmesi lazım
<aykut_> banlieue, bu işte çalışıyorsan
<aykut_> her tarayıcıya
<aykut_> göre yapman lazım
<BrozaC> bende web geliştirici oldum ? geçen bir tane geliştirdim dimi aykut_ sdfşkjsdf
<aykut_> kesinlikle abi lkjsdhlsdg
<banlieue> hea doğru dedin o zaman
<aykut_> bu arada yaptığın şeyi
<banlieue> mesleğininireden bilem
<BrozaC> ama ben webmaster değilim
<aykut_> benim çoğu sınıf arkadaşım
<aykut_> yapamazdı
<BrozaC> web uygulama geliştiricisiyim askfadsfdsa
<aykut_> firefox vazgeçilmez ama
<aykut_> firebug ve firephp
<aykut_> tadından yenmiyor
<BrozaC> hemen hemen hiç kullanmıyorum firefox
<banlieue> ne kullanıyorsunuz hacı?
<banlieue> chromium açık kaynaklı mı
<BrozaC> chrome %70 %20  chromium %9 exporer %1  firefox
<banlieue> bu konuda tutucuyum
<banlieue> firefox dışında hiçbirine prim vermem
<banlieue> ne kadar güzel eklentileri olursa olsun
<aykut_> firefox cok bozdu
<BrozaC> chrome daha başarılı her yeri açma konusunda
<BrozaC> firefox un gösteremediği şey daha çok çıkıyor
<banlieue> isterse ağzıyla kuş tutsun gene vermem
<banlieue> erotizme kaydım biraz
<aykut_> sebep ?
<banlieue> açık kaynaklı
<banlieue> bana kalsa WinE bile ihanet
<banlieue> boşverin yani
<banlieue> :p
<BrozaC> ben oyun oynayayım az ozaman
<banlieue> ustalar napıyorsunuz
<BrozaC> hiç
<banlieue> hiç yapmak özgürlüktür
<banlieue> candır
<banlieue> iyidir iyi
<aykut>  pxe
<aykut> fantezilerini gerçekleştiriyorum
<aykut> vmware a
<aykut> iso yerine
<aykut> pxe boot ile
<aykut> arch kuruyorum
<aykut> deliyle münasebetim olmuş
<BrozaC> pxe iyidir
<BrozaC> ama gerekince
<BrozaC> arch pxe boot iğrençtir
<aykut> niye öyle dedin
<aykut> arch systemd ye geçmiş
<aykut> sdgh afalladım
<BrozaC> arch kernel  istiyordu en son
<BrozaC> pxe için
<BrozaC> onuda official desteklemiyor
<BrozaC> çakma kernel le pxe yapıyordun
<BrozaC> düzeltmişlermi
<BrozaC> ?
<aykut> valla bi pxe dosyası indirdim
<aykut> boot etti
<aykut> fr sunucularını seçtim
<aykut> direk konsola düştü birşey yapmadan sonra
<aykut> oldukça basit oldu
<aykut> biraz da internet hızlı olaydı
<BrozaC> eklemiş birisi demekki
<aykut> kerneli bilmemneyi kendi indirdi
<BrozaC> ben netten kuruyorum
<BrozaC> 30 mbit fiber var
<BrozaC> yetenzi
<aykut> bende 8 mbit var :)
<aykut> o da 3mbite düşüyo
<BrozaC> vmware e arch kurmadim daha
<aykut> sen hangi isp yi kullanıyon
<BrozaC> ttnet
<aykut> 30mbit fiber mi veriyo ttnet :D
<BrozaC> alırsan metroethernet veriyor
<genc> turksat en iyisi
#ubuntu-tr 2012-10-21
<BrozaC> Slm
<subay^^> Modem
<subay^^> Access Point
<subay^^> >Kablosuz
<subay^^> 300 Mbps
<subay^^> Kullanýcýlara internet paylaþtýrabilmek
<subay^^> Aða yazýcý baðlaya bilme
<BrozaC> UTF8 değil yazilarin subay^^
<subay^^> şimdi
<BrozaC> düzeldi sanırım
<subay^^> Kullanıcılara internet paylaştırabilmek
<subay^^> Ağa yazıcı bağlaya bilme
<subay^^> Tv ye hd video paykalımı (modem access point  hızı)
<subay^^> Evet aklımdaki en önemliler bunlar
<subay^^> modem ve Ap tavsiyeniz?
<BrozaC> neyin önemi ?
<BrozaC> TPLINK al
<subay^^> hangisini alayım
<BrozaC> biraz incele
<subay^^> tmm
<BrozaC> ddwrt sitesinde
<BrozaC> uyumlu donanimla ilgili bir liste var
<BrozaC> oradan bak
<BrozaC> en hizli cpu ve ram i olani al
<BrozaC> USB si olanini tabiki birde
<BrozaC> içine ddwrt linux kur
<BrozaC> debian tabanlidir
<BrozaC> access point saydiklarinin hepsini içinde yapsın
<BrozaC> http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Supported_Devices
<BrozaC> buyur
<subay^^> tşk
<BrozaC> WDR4300
<BrozaC> güzelmiş bak
<BrozaC> http://www.hepsiburada.com/liste/tp-link-tl-wdr4300-750-mbps-kablosuz-dualband-24ghz-5-ghz-gigabit-router-2-adet-usb-portlu/productDetails.aspx?productId=bd300816&categoryId=60001272
<BrozaC> ben bundan aldiricam
<BrozaC> bir yer sormuştu
<BrozaC> döneyim onlara
<BrozaC> :)
<BrozaC> subay^^ bu cihaz çok güzelmiş
<BrozaC> fiyatıda dehşet uygun bak kaçırma bence
<subay^^> bende begendim dediğin gibi hızlı,
<subay^^> Ap olarak yanına ne alacaz?
<BrozaC> ap kendisi zaten
<BrozaC> ?
<BrozaC> hem ap hem router :)
<subay^^> Ap yok
<BrozaC> var var
<BrozaC> direk lan ini bağla
<BrozaC> ,wan i bağlama
<BrozaC> bitti
<subay^^> BrozaC: ben bu konularda çok tecrübeli
<subay^^> değilim :)
<BrozaC> ben tecrübeliyim
<BrozaC> bak şimdi
<BrozaC> bunun wireless ini ayarladin
<BrozaC> ok ?
<subay^^> adsl hatta takılır?
<BrozaC> adsl desteği yok
<BrozaC> bir de adsl modem alacaksin
<BrozaC> router & AP bu
<subay^^> ok devam et
<BrozaC> bunu alican
<BrozaC> formatlican :)
<BrozaC> linux kurucan7
<subay^^> tmm
<BrozaC> ssh la bağlandin bildiğin linux
<BrozaC> web ara yüzü de normal ap gibi
<BrozaC> 2 USB si var :)
<subay^^> onuda yaparız
<BrozaC> 1 ine Disk takarsin
<BrozaC> diğerine yazici mazici ne istersen işte
<BrozaC> ok ?
<subay^^> 4. kattaki komşuya interneti kablosuz?
<BrozaC> 5GHZ de gider
<BrozaC> sen kaçıncı katta sin
<BrozaC> ?
<subay^^> 1
<BrozaC> gitmeye bilir
<BrozaC> katlarin arasi kalinsa
<BrozaC> gitmez
<subay^^> balkonda ap var bitane
<subay^^> ondada ap var
<BrozaC> aynı binada farkli katlardaysaniz
<BrozaC> bence
<subay^^> gidiyo şimdi
<BrozaC> kablo çekin
<subay^^> hmmm
<BrozaC> kablo çekin
<BrozaC> wireless her zaman yavaştır
<subay^^> kablonun ucunada o ap bağlar evine kablosuz verir
<BrozaC> aynen öyle
<BrozaC> bundan bir sen bir o alırsa
<BrozaC> aranızda 1 Gbit hat olur
<BrozaC> tertemiz
<subay^^> bende bu cihazın lan ıyla ona internet veririm kabloyla
<BrozaC> aynen öyle
<BrozaC> oda götürüp kendi cihazının LAN ina takıcak
<subay^^> bu cihazı almakla işe başlıyalım o zaman
<BrozaC> ikiniz tek network de olursunuz
<BrozaC> ben pazartesi 20 tane sipariş vericem şirkete :d
<BrozaC> bak
<subay^^> bekleyim mi o zaman senin denemeni?
<BrozaC> Torrent felan indiriyormusun
<BrozaC> ?
<subay^^> evet
<subay^^> film felan
<BrozaC> bunun üstüne USB disk tak
<BrozaC> torrent o indirsin ?
<BrozaC> :)
<subay^^> hdd kendi başına?
<BrozaC> usb si var ya
<BrozaC> oda linux sonuçta
<BrozaC> tak harici hdd :) kur torrent client
<BrozaC> indirsin
<subay^^> güzel iş
<BrozaC> ne istersen yap
<subay^^> laptop sabaha kadar açık kalıyodu
<BrozaC> sonuçta linux
<BrozaC> tabi
<BrozaC> birde elektrik ten tasarruf
<subay^^> ddwrt yi kurabilelim yeter
<BrozaC> allah bilir 1 senede parasini kendi çıkarır elektrikten
<subay^^> nat dediğimiz şey onda var yani
<BrozaC> nat in olmadığı router olmaz
<subay^^> hmmm
<subay^^> peki
<BrozaC> ddwrt kurmasi çok kolay
<subay^^> o zaman şunu nasıl halledicez kablo çekersek
<subay^^> interneti eşit bölüştürme?
<BrozaC> oda kolay
<BrozaC> ddwrt yapar
<subay^^> kablolu versekte?
<BrozaC> web den 2 tikla
<BrozaC> aynen
<subay^^> tmm
<BrozaC> ip ye veriyon zaten  kablo wirelkess farketmez
<subay^^> geçen asus a telefon ettim
<subay^^> bizde yok öle alet dediler
<subay^^> :)
<subay^^> BrozaC:
<BrozaC> kaçak gelmiştir
<subay^^> bir şey daha sormam mümkün mü?
<BrozaC> sor
<subay^^> Kamera taksak ağa izlesek evde
<subay^^> desem çok mu?
<subay^^> apartman kapısına koy kamera
<subay^^> bu ağa bağlanan herkes görse kapıyı
<subay^^> ?
<BrozaC> wireless kamera var
<BrozaC> alirsin takarsin olur
<subay^^> ben 1. kattayım kablolusuda olur
<BrozaC> sen bilin
<subay^^> bu mümkün mü?
<subay^^> mümkün
<BrozaC> mümkün
<BrozaC> 2 tane SSID yaparsin
<BrozaC> birisi seninwireless
<BrozaC> diye bir wireles olur
<BrozaC> biride aptwireless diye
<BrozaC> aptwireles e şifre koymazsin
<BrozaC> internette vermezsin  :)
<BrozaC> sadece kamera izleye bilirler
<subay^^> iyi iş ya valla
<BrozaC> seninwireless agirenler hem internete girer hem onu seyreder
<BrozaC> bu cihaz çok iyiymiş
<BrozaC> kendime de alacam
<subay^^> şimdi bunun yanına kablosuz başka birşey almaya gerek yok diyorsun sanırım
<subay^^> eski ap lerde iş görür
<BrozaC> görürler
<subay^^> eyvallah çok iyi oldu senle konuştugum
<BrozaC> muhtemelen bu cihazdan iyisini
<BrozaC> bu fiyatlara bulamiyacaksin
<subay^^> teknosada 420 tl hediye çekim var
<BrozaC> teknosada tplink çok
<subay^^> router orda yok
<BrozaC> ama bu varmi bilmem
<ozhanozen> merhaba
<BrozaC> selam
<ozhan> merhaba
<ozhan> selam arkadaşlar bir sorum olcak
<ozhan> 12.10 yükledim de
<ozhan> compiz 0.9.8 ile birlikte
<ozhan> bu pluginler arasında trip diye bir şey olması lazım
<ozhan> ama ben de yok
<ozhan> bulamadım ya da
<ozhan> acab tam olarak nasıl bulurum
<ozhan_> trip luginini?
<ozhan_> pluginini?
<banlieue> yazılım merkezine baktın mı
<banlieue> google'da aradın mı
<ozhan> arkadaşlar
<ozhan> şu compizle ilgili bir yardım edebilecekmisiniz?
<BrozaC> ben compiz bilmem banlieue soruna cevap vermişti
<ozhan> baktım yazılım merkezine
<ozhan> googleda da arattım ama yok
<ozhan> 0.0.8 ile birlikte gelmiş olaması lazım google a göre ama yo
<ozhan> tam yerini bilsem emin olcam ama o yazmıyo hiçbir yerde
<ozhan> ya bende yüklü değil ya da ben bulamıyorum
<ozhan> 0.9.8 prdon
<BrozaC> compiz ayarlarinda
<BrozaC> effect in altinda imiş trip
<BrozaC> compiz-plugins paketi kurulu ise var
<genc> ne işeyarar
<ozhan> bulamadım ya
<ozhan> compiz-plugins yüklü
<ozhan> ama o plugim yok
<ozhan> en güncel versiyonu yüklü hem de
<ozhan> stack window switcher da yok
<genc> sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins
<genc> yada sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins-extra
<ozhan> ikisi de yüklü valla
<ozhan> biri deneyebilir mi compiz-settings-manager ile birlikte yükleyip bir kontrol edebliri mi
<genc> ne kullanıyorsun
<ozhan> 12.10
<genc> var ozaman
<ozhan> compiz manager yükledim ve compiz-plugin
<genc> uçbirimde yaz
<ozhan> sen de gözüküyor mu trip plugin i
<genc> yüklü değil
<genc> asenin için yüklüyorum
<genc> yazı karekterlerin bozuk
<ozhan> yazı karakterlerim düzgün gözüküyor bende
<ozhan> nasıl bozuk
<genc> g?z?k?yo
<ozhan> o nasıl düzelir ben de normal çıkıyor çünkü
<ozhan> yükleyebildin mi compiz i genc
<genc> yükledim pençere solgunlaştırmamıydı
<ozhan> su efekti vermesi lazım
<ozhan> deneyemediğim için tam bilmiyorum
<ozhan> burda linki var bir baksana
<ozhan> http://www.iloveubuntu.net/compiz-098-landed-ubuntu-1210-dedicated-unminimize-animation-new-plugins-and-numerous-fixes
<ozhan> internet gitti
<ozhan> genc baktın mı sonuç ne
<genc> var
<genc> su efekti
<genc> geliyor
<ozhan> effectlerin altında Trip adında geliyo dimi
<ozhan> bende niye yok ya
<ozhan> tam olrak neleri yükledin sen
<genc> dedigim paketleri yükledinmi
<genc> sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins
<genc> sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins-extra
<ozhan> hepsi yüklü
<ozhan> zaten 2 tane var yani
<ozhan> ben de gözükmüyo nedense
<ozhan> sen de Stack Window Switcher de yüklü mü?
<genc> türkçesi ne
<genc> ne işeyarar
<ozhan> o workspaceleri birleştirip yatırıp desktoplar arası gözrünüm veriyor
<ozhan> tüh
<ozhan> bulamadım
<ozhan> neyse sağıl yine de
<ozhan> sağol
<subay^^> ups  alıcam. önerisi olan?
<subay^^> 130 w çekicem en fazla
<subay^^> gösterge ya da usb bağlantısı gerekli degil
<ozhan> selam arkadaşlar
<genc> as
<ozhan> ubuntuy matlab r2012b programı çıktı mı biliyomusunz?
<ozhan> daha doğrusu program paralı normalde ama bi crackleme işlemi söz konusu olması lazım
<ozhan> varmıdır bu şu an 2012B için
<BrozaC> re
#ubuntu-tr 2013-10-14
<murat> slm sudo dpgk -r *.deb komutu kullanıla bılırmi
<as1> simdi hacilar ben 12.04 den 12.10 a update ettim
<as1> ancak
<as1> baslat cubuguna ulasamiyorum
<as1> ve ust de ki arac cubugu kayip
<as1> ne yapabiliriz
<as1> ne browser a ne birseye erisebiliyorum
<as1> sadece konsola erisebiliyorum sonrasi yok
<as1> ki konsolu da o kadar aktif kullanamiyorum
<as1> kimse var mi burada olan
<as1> yoksa herkes disarida mi
<irctc292> merhaba arkada;lar
<irctc292> oncelile herkese merhabalar
<irctc292> bir sorunum var yardima htiyacim var
<irctc292> hp envy 1110et laptop var uzerinde windows 8 yuklu
<irctc292> bu mkineye ubuntu 13 kurmaya caliyiroum ama diskleri gormuyor
<ogny> a.s
<ogny> diskleri gormuyor
<ogny> 2 tane mi disk var makinada
<ogny> gitmis adamlar
<Kartagis> sinir oldum lan
<ogny> noldu ki
<Kartagis> bir ingilizce sözcüğün karşılığını bulamıyorum
<ogny> nedir sozcuk
<Kartagis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rattleback
<Kartagis> Türkçesi de yok
<ogny> byagi zormus ama
<ogny> sinirlenmene degmeyecek bir sey be abi
<Kartagis> bir çeviri yapıyorum
#ubuntu-tr 2013-10-15
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> iyi bayramlae
<ogny> eyv. sana da haci
<turgay> Ä°YÄ° BAYRAMLAR................
<AndChat|412596> Selam
<AndChat|412596> Herkese iyi bayramlar
<AndChat|412596> Nasilsinz
<murat_> byramınız kutlu olsun
<thiras> merhaba
<thiras> telekomdan tanidigi olan var mi ya?
<husonet> s.a.
<husonet> Arkadaşlar nginx proxy kullanan varmı
#ubuntu-tr 2013-10-16
<murat_> slm
<murat_> kde ye lancelot menu kurdum hersey sıyaha döndu
<murat_> alt f2 ıle buraya gelebıldım eskı ayarlara nasıl dönulur
<murat_> lancelot menuyu purge ıle sıldım işe yaramadı
<Guest82188> selam, iyi bayramlar herkese
<Guest82188> kendim çalıp kendim mi oynuyorum burada acaba birisi ses verirse sevinirim. acemiyim de üzerinize afiyet
#ubuntu-tr 2013-10-17
<murat_> selamlar bayramınız kutlu olsun
<mutlucan96> 13.10 ne zaman çıkacak acaba
<turgay> 17 olması lazım diye hatırlıyorum
<mutlucan96> saati de mi varmış :)
<Kartagis> Ersin: orada mısın?
<emuhit> merhaba
<emuhit> php mysql ile bir problem var
<emuhit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6250340/ neden çalışmıyor
<emuhit> normalde çalışıyordu, localhosta taşıdım, ya apache yapılandırmasından yada dosya izinlerinden bir sıkıntı var
<karo> iyi akşamlar iyi bayramlar arkadaşlar programlamada kendimizi geliştirmek için topluluk siteleri önerebilirmisiniz ya da github gibi felsefeye sahip olan siteler türkçede olur ingilizcede
#ubuntu-tr 2013-10-18
<fnoyanisi> selam
<Kartagis> selam fnoyanisi
<fnoyanisi> gnome 3.8 kullanan var mı
<fnoyanisi> yada 3.10 :)
<Kartagis> valla ben gnome kullanıyorum ama sürümüne bakayım
<fnoyanisi> gnome-shell --version
<Kartagis> 3.6.3
<fnoyanisi> ubuntu 13.04 mü?
<Kartagis> evet
<fnoyanisi> hmm benim lts
<fnoyanisi> ondan sanırım
<fnoyanisi> offical repo da 3.4.1 var
<fnoyanisi> ppa olarak 3.6 filan yükleniyor ama sıkıntı
<Kartagis> android telefonların ne kodekli mp4 kullandığını biliyor musun?
<fnoyanisi> yok inan
<fnoyanisi> google bilir böyle şeyleri :)
<fnoyanisi> geçen arch yüklüm dedim, midem bulandı, hemen taktım usb'yi, ubuntu yu yükledim
<fnoyanisi> o neydi ya
<fnoyanisi> arkadaş istemiyom, wireless kartımı aktif etmek için takla atmak
<fnoyanisi> tanısın işte
<Kartagis> ben de geçen gün hackintosh yükledim
<Kartagis> sonra bi baktım benim kablosuz kartını desteklemiyormuş
<Kartagis> heh, telefon 3gp video çekiyormuş
#ubuntu-tr 2013-10-19
<murat> slmlr
<murat> kubuntuya turuva simge setı kurulabılırmı acaba
<akar1m_> selam herkese
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> iyi hafta sonları
<thiras> ogny, Kartagis
<thiras> httpd 100%'e vurduruyor ya surekli
<fnoyanisi> ddos olmasın :)
<thiras> apachetop bosken bile
<thiras> vurduruyor yani
<thiras> hayir neden 100% onu bulamadim
<thiras> ssh atamiyorum 100%'e vurdumu
<ogny> thiras: apachetop'la accesslog'u izliyorsun degil mi
<ogny> tmux'la bagli kal iceride
<ogny> ssh'tan kopma
<thiras> himm
<ogny> apachetop'ta yuk gelmiyor mu
<thiras> accesslgtan kastin
<thiras> duz access log degil mi?
<thiras> yok ya cok az yuk var
<ogny> tmux'la ayni ekranda 4 tane pencere ac
<ogny> 4 sitenin acceslog;'unu izle
<ogny> yeni bir sekme ac
<ogny> baska site varsa onlari izle
<fnoyanisi> top -c de gosterir sanırım apache içindeki surecleri
<ogny> bakayim bi man'ina
<ogny> if top  was
<ogny>             displaying command lines, now that field will show program names, and visa
<ogny> versa.
<ogny> iyi
<ogny> onceki c'ye bakiyor
<fnoyanisi> httpd içinde php filan varsa, onlar da sebep olabilir
<fnoyanisi> ondan dedim
<ogny> thiras: apachetop'la bir sey yakalayamiyorsan
<ogny> biri pipe verebilir mi
<ogny> pipe tusunu ucurmusum
<fnoyanisi>  |
<thiras> |
<ogny> dmesg |tail
<thiras> dmesg temiz ya
<ogny> bakalim syn flood vs
<thiras> ilk ona baktim zaten
<ogny> nginx var miydi
<thiras> yok
<ogny> yeni bir site ekledin mi
<thiras> evet ama eklemeden oncede yapiyordu
<thiras> simdi daha sik yapiyor
<thiras> eskiden haftada 1 yapiyordu
<thiras> simdi gunde 2 olmaya basladi
<ogny> mysql-postgrsql neyse, onu durdurup bi izlesene musait zamanda
<fnoyanisi> tail -n XXX `dmesg`
<fnoyanisi> ;)
<ogny> hmm tam bsdci komutlari bunlar ya
<ogny> ;')
<thiras> ogny, http://i.imgur.com/zaI1VII.png
<thiras> bak mevzu boyle cereyan ediyor
<thiras> elimdeki tek daha bu
<ogny> diske yaziyor
<ogny> mysql isi kokuuyor bu sd:
<thiras> simdi temiz res attim
<ogny> hah
<thiras> htop
<fnoyanisi> bu arada, freebsd 9.2 kurdum vm'ye xorg yüklüyom, durup durup kalıyo
<ogny> d:,
<thiras> mem 560/996
<thiras> cpu sakin
<ogny> benim de android canimi yakiyor
<thiras> 1% bile yok
<ogny> thiras: ab ile yuk yarat
<ogny> bakalim apache yamuluyor mu
<thiras> ab nedir
<thiras> hic kullanadim
<ogny> ab -c 100 -n 20000 https://theokey.net/
<ogny> -c ayni anda kac kisi
<ogny> -n kac request yapacaklar
<ogny> site adini degistir
<ogny> apache benchmarking
<thiras> localden yaratsam
<thiras> yer mi
<thiras> yeni makine acayim mi?
<ogny> uzaktan yap
<ogny> kendi pc'nden
<ogny> apache2-utils
<thiras> attim su anda
<thiras> 100% CPU
<ogny> host edilen sitelerden bazilarini disable edip dene bakalim
<thiras> cpu 100%
<thiras> ama htop hala calisiyor
<ogny> ;)
<ogny> sqlvarsa onu durdur
<ogny> hatayi bulucan artik haci
<ogny> bencimbom macina bakicam
<ogny> ;()
<ogny> gittim hacilar
<thiras> tamamdir iyi seyiler
<fnoyanisi> iyi seyirler
<fnoyanisi> lan ne Xorg muş, buda indir indir paketleri bitiremedi
<fnoyanisi> yatacam da hadi
<fnoyanisi> bye
<husonet> s.a.
<husonet> Arkadaşlar nginx tecrübesi olan varmı?
<magdur> güncelleme sorunu yaşıyorum
<magdur> yada öncelikle
<magdur> online olan var mı?
#ubuntu-tr 2013-10-20
<thiras> ogny, Kartagis htop acik surekli ya
<thiras> hic yapmadi
<thiras> :D
<Conqueror> thiras, selamlar ne haber?
<thiras> iyidir Conqueror
<thiras> senden?
<Conqueror> en son muhabbet ettiğimiz de 3 sene öncesi filandı forex'e sarmıştın nasıl gidiyor forex işi :)
<Conqueror> idare eder benden de
<thiras> ehehe devam ya
<thiras> ne iyi ne kotu
<Conqueror> thiras, özel kapalı mı?
<ogny>  thiras slm
<ogny> neyi degistirdin
<ogny> neyse, kactim ben, yazarsan donunce bakarim hoca
<thiras> hic bir sey degistirmedim ya
<thiras> saka gibi degil mi
<thiras> monitor edince yapmiyor
<thiras> quantum gibi
<ogny> sordingerin kedisi mubarek\
<Kartagis> shrödinger
<ogny> hehe
#ubuntu-tr 2014-10-13
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<SADIK25000> dvr kartı görmüyor nasıl sisteme gösterebilirim? saa3170 driver.
<randiman> saa7130 olmasın?
<SADIK25000> olabilir.
<randiman> sudo modeprobe saa7134
<randiman> denedin mi bu tip şeyler?
<SADIK25000> denemedim.
<SADIK25000> linux'u ilk kez kurdum.
<randiman> düzeltiyorum deminki komutu:
<SADIK25000> dvr kamerayı ayarlamaya çalışıyorum.
<randiman> sudo modprobe saa7134
<SADIK25000> ben şimdi bu komutu nasıl giricem.
<randiman> terminali açarak. sol üstteki düğmeye bas, gelen kutuda "terminal" yaz, gelen siyah ikona tıkla
<randiman> orada bu komutu verince şifre isteyecek. oraya kullanıcı şifreni girecen
<SADIK25000> klavye ile komut yazamıyom sorun nerdedir?
<randiman> terminali açabildin mi peki?
<SADIK25000> açtım.
<randiman> seçili mi?
<SADIK25000> kopyala yapıştır ile komutu girdim.
<turgay> yazdığın parola gözükmez
<SADIK25000> ama şifreyi girmek için klavyedeki tuslara bastım çalışmadı.
<turgay> parola gözükmez aslında yazar
<SADIK25000> tamam. şimdi girdim.
<SADIK25000> kodu girdim yine görmüyor.
<SADIK25000> başka bir şeyler de yapmam gerekiyor mu?
<randiman> hoca dur konu derin, uzun uzun anlatmışlar, biraz karışık
<randiman> bir kere görmediğini nasıl anlıyorsunuz?
<SADIK25000> dvr kamera açınca no hardware diyor.
<randiman> dvr kameradan anlayan var mı gençler bi yardım edin arkadaşa, ben bilmiyorum yza
<SADIK25000> elimdeki bu donanımı sadece windows xp görüyordu. onun desteği bitti. windows 7 zaten desteklemiyor. linux'a geçeyim dedim.
<turgay> SADIK25000:  öncelikle linux windows farklı
<turgay> konuya başltan başlayalım
<turgay> windows üzerinde ne yapıyordun hangi programı kullanıyordun
<turgay> kamerayı bağlayarak yapmak istediğin nedir ?
<SADIK25000> dvr kamera programı kullanıyordum. güvenlik amaçlı. evi hırsızlardan korumak.
<turgay> program nedir ?
<turgay> isim cisim
<SADIK25000> dvr dijital video recorder.
<turgay> linux mac windows posix olmadığı sürece programlara aynı tepkiyi vermez
<turgay> linux üzerinde çalıştırmayı denediğin program omu ?
<SADIK25000> evet.
<turgay> linux .exe uygulamalarını çalıştırmıyor
<SADIK25000> ben şimdi 32bit saa7130 dvr kartı nasıl göstericem linux'a windows xp'de saa7134 driver ile çalışıyordu.
<turgay> SADIK25000:  paket yöneticisine ulaşabiliyorsun değil mi ?
<SADIK25000> wine ile çalıştırıyor.
<SADIK25000> ulaşıyorum.
<turgay> linux programları deneyebilirsin
<SADIK25000> ubuntu yazılım merkezimi?
<turgay> evet
<turgay> vdr  yazdığında çıkacaktır birkaç yazılım
<turgay> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_video_recorder#Linux  şurda birkaç program ismi vermişler
<SADIK25000> bu arada bu sistemden şifreyi kaldırabiliyoz mu?
<SADIK25000> ikide bir girmekten sıkılıyorum.
<turgay> yetki daima sende olur
<turgay> root olabilirsin istersen
<SADIK25000> root olmak çok basit bir komut yetiyor. su yada sudo.
<SADIK25000> bu programların içinde benim dvr kartı sisteme göstericek yazılım var mıdır?
<turgay> verdiğim linkte birkaç program ismi verilmiş
<turgay> yada google araması yapabilirsin
<SADIK25000> programların indirini buldum. şimdi 1TL'ye indirecem.
<turgay> http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/780055-how-to-operate-linux-spycams-with-motion
<SADIK25000> şebekem bedava 1gb hızlı internet veriyor. kullanırken saatine 1TL istiyor.
<turgay> http://www.maketecheasier.com/setup-motion-detection-webcam-ubuntu/
<turgay> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TmYFqU4Zlek
<SADIK25000> benimki webcam değil dvr kart.
<turgay> ayarları kurcalayarak muhtemelen bulabilirsin
<turgay> biraz internet araştırması gerekir
<SADIK25000> bendeki kameralar usb ile değil PCI girişi ile takılıyor.
<SADIK25000> http://www.securitycamerasystem-b2b.com/productpic/pb_n5061293010860.jpg
<SADIK25000> böyle kart.
<turgay> motion bu işler içinmiş
<turgay> istersen bu sunucuda programın kanalı var
<turgay> http://www.lavrsen.dk/foswiki/bin/view/Motion/FreeNodeIRC
<SADIK25000> ben motiondaki kodları deneyeyim.
<turgay> sms email desteği varmış
<SADIK25000> benım kısa süreli internetim kesilse burdaki yazılar gider mi?
<turgay> irc istemcisi mi kullanıyorsun
<SADIK25000> direk sayfadan giriyorum.
<SADIK25000> webchat.freenode.net
<turgay> gidecektir
<turgay> senin için
<turgay> irc istemcisi kullanırsan kayıt tutacaktır
<SADIK25000> ben şimdi paket satın alacam bu durumda internet 15 saniyeliğine kesiliyor. halen şebekeler iki iş birden yapamıyor.
<turgay> mobil hat mı?
<SADIK25000> evet.
<turgay> hangi şirket
<SADIK25000> tekrar bağlandım. buraya girmek zor.
<SADIK25000> https://sites.google.com/site/jobinau2/saa7130basedtvtunercardunderlinux
<SADIK25000> bu sitede biraz bilgi buldum ama ingilizce.
<SADIK25000> türkçe çevirici eklenti var mı?
<SADIK25000> bana bu sayfayı açıklayabilecek bir kişi var mı?
<SADIK25000> https://sites.google.com/site/jobinau2/saa7130basedtvtunercardunderlinux
<SADIK25000> turgay biraz yardım eder misin?
<turgay> nasıl bir yardım lazım
<SADIK25000> https://sites.google.com/site/jobinau2/saa7130basedtvtunercardunderlinux
<SADIK25000> bu ile biraz yardım.
<SADIK25000> anlayamadım. giriyorum komutu ikinci komutta hata veriyor.
<turgay> card falan kullanmıyorum ama ikinci komut modül kaldırma komutu
<SADIK25000> ben şimdi hangi komutlar ile dvr kartımı görecek?
<SADIK25000> bu arada benim sistem yazılım güncellemesi yüzünden yeniden başlatılacak.
<SADIK25000> ben yeniden başlatayım ben gelince cevabını yazarsın olur mu?
<turgay> otomatik görmesi gerekir
<turgay> yeni kernelde otomatik modüller geliyor diye biliyorum
<SADIK25000> 14.04 versiyon ubuntu kurdum ben.
<turgay> wine üzerinden mi deneme yapıyorsun cihazı ?
<SADIK25000> evet.
<turgay> wine usb desteklemiyor :)
<SADIK25000> kart usb'de değil PCI'da.
<SADIK25000> onuda mı desteklemiyor?
<turgay> onu bilmiyorum
<turgay> ama kart takılı ise onu direkt klinux üzerindeki propgramlarda dene
<SADIK25000> tamam.
<turgay> tvtime ile dene
<turgay> önce bir görüntü al
<slarikan> kart ne?
<slarikan> digital mi?
<turgay> sonra uygun program seç ve istediğini yapabilirsin kaynak çokta okumak gerek
<slarikan> analogmu
<SADIK25000> dvr kart analog.
<slarikan> awtv kullan
<turgay> xawtv
<slarikan> şu an tek çalışan o
<turgay> slarikan:  tam isim yaz :)
<slarikan> tam isim o
<slarikan> xawtv
<turgay> xawtv değilmiy di o ?
<slarikan> he
<slarikan> şuan ben tv seyrediyom
<turgay> slarikan:  arkadaşa yardım ediver
<slarikan> tvtime yi çok uğraştık
<slarikan> ses gelmiyo
<slarikan> paket eskilerde kalmış
<turgay> SADIK25000:  bir kart kullancısı gelsi az çok ayarları programları bilir :D
<SADIK25000> bana görüntü gelsin yeter sese gerek yok.
<slarikan> o zaman saa larla hiç uğraşma
<turgay> slarikan:  güzevlik kamerası için kullanıcakmış
<SADIK25000> ben şimdi yeniden baştıyorum ardından deneyecem dediklerinizi.
<slarikan> turgay: adam gitti gelemedi
#ubuntu-tr 2014-10-14
<SADIK25000> Sanal makineler ile windows xp kursam ubuntuya zarar verir mi?
<SADIK25000> turgay yardım eder misin?
<turgay> kurabilirsin
<turgay> dökümanlar mevcut
<turgay> SADIK25000:  video işinde ilerleme var mı ?
<SADIK25000> windows üzerine ubuntuyu sanal olarak canlı olarak açıyorum. sorun olmuyor. ubuntu'da sanal makine üzerine windows xp kursam sorun olur mu?
<SADIK25000> linux yazılım bile buldum.
<SADIK25000> ama ubuntu için yok.
<SADIK25000> open suse için var.
<turgay> linux için varsa ubuntu için vardır
<turgay> isim nedir ?
<SADIK25000> sanal makine kurayım diyorum.
<turgay> sanal işletim sistemi neden kuracaksın
<turgay> senin yapmaya çalıştığın işlemler kulağı ters elle tutmaya çalışıyor
<turgay> önerilerin genelde çapraz  :)
<turgay> düz yolda yürümek varken neden dağlık  alana giriyorsun
<SADIK25000> windows xp üzerinde driverim var.
<Kartagis> çeviri: .deb yok, .rpm var
<Kartagis> çözüm: alien
<SADIK25000> düz yol bulamadım.
<SADIK25000> sanal olarak kursam sorun olur mu?
<turgay> bulduğun program ne ?
<turgay> bakalım ubuntuda var mı yok mu ?
<thiras> sektor ne durumda? geri doneyim diyorum. sistem tarafi mi akar network mu web mi?
<SADIK25000> sanal makinelerden windows xp kuracam.
<SADIK25000> şuan kur işlemindeyim.
<SADIK25000> C'de tek 20gb yer görüyor oraya kursam sorun çıkar mı?
<SADIK25000> şuan amacım linux üzerine windows xp açıp onun üstünde dvr kamera programıyla güvenlik kameralarını izlemek.
<thiras> SADIK25000, sanal makine ile zor is turgay hakli
<thiras> rpm varsa onu deb'e cevirebilirsin
<turgay> program varsa deb vardır muhtemelen
<turgay> depoda olmayabilir harici paket olarak vardır muhtemelen
<SADIK25000> ben çevirmeyi bilmiyorum. 2 günlük linux kullanıcısıyım.
<turgay> SADIK25000:  iki işletim sistemini birlikte çalıştırarak zorlanırsın
<turgay> SADIK25000:  program ismi nedir ?
<SADIK25000> dvr kamera diye yazıyor.
<turgay> windows alışkanlıklarından kurtulmak zor :D
<turgay> link var mı ?
<thiras> SADIK25000, mission critical bir durum ise bilmedigin isletim sistemi yerine bildiginden gitmen daha mantikli olacaktir
<SADIK25000> dvr yazılımı sadece bende var.
<SADIK25000> her karta göre ayrı yazılım.
<SADIK25000> internette aynısını bulmak zor.
<turgay> SADIK25000:  windows gibi değil linux
<turgay> windows sabit değişkenleri az iken linux dünyası sınırsızdır
<SADIK25000> sanal olarak da dvr kartı görecekse kasayı değiştiririp 19.8ghz işlemcili 8gb ram 4gb ekran kartlı pc'de denerim.
<turgay> dvr kartı  görebiliyorsan direkt linux üzerinden kullanabilirsin
<turgay> kolayı varken neden zorluyorsun
<turgay> sistem senin seçim sana kalmış nasıl istersen kullanmak sana kalmış
<SADIK25000> http://www.balitech.com.tr/download.html
<SADIK25000> bu sitede dvr yazılımları var.
<SADIK25000> benimkide orda. ama linux diye yok.
<SADIK25000> 49'dan 56'a kadar benim kartımın desteklediği driverler.
<SADIK25000> sanal makinede yapılanlar sadece sanalda mı kalıyor yoksa diğer işletim sistemine zarar verebilir mi sadece bunu merak ediyorum.  zarar verir yada zarar vermez diye cevap istiyorum.
<thiras> zarar vermez
<thiras> ama o driver'i calistiramayacaksin 95%
<thiras> sanal makina uzerinde
<SADIK25000> o zaman açılışı değiştireyim.
<SADIK25000> boot menüsünde ilk nasıl eski işletim sistemi seçebilirim.
<SADIK25000> http://wiki.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?title=Grub_a%C3%A7%C4%B1l%C4%B1%C5%9F_ekran%C4%B1n%C4%B1_de%C4%9Fi%C5%9Ftirme
<SADIK25000> burda biraz bilgi buldum ama anlayamadım.
<SADIK25000> http://wiki.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?title=Grub_a%C3%A7%C4%B1l%C4%B1%C5%9F_men%C3%BCs%C3%BC_se%C3%A7eneklerini_de%C4%9Fi%C5%9Ftirmek
<SADIK25000> bu sitede dediği gibi yapıp grup ekranı gedit ile açtım.
<SADIK25000> default=0 bunu kaç yaparsam windows xp açılır.
<SADIK25000> açılışta gelen menüleri sayıp hangi sırada ise onu mu yazsam acaba?
<SADIK25000> bir grub ekranı bile değiştiremedim.
<SADIK25000> default=4 yaptım. pc yeniden başlatınca diskleri çıkarın dedi. tekrar açmaya çalıştım. yine ilk sırada ubuntu.
<SADIK25000> bu sorunu yarına kadar düzeltmem lazım.
<SADIK25000> kendi linux programını yazabilmeyi öğrenmek için site var mı? windows konusunda biraz bilgim var ama linux'ta hiç yok. internette ne driver nede linux için program bulabildim. tek çağre kendi yazılımı kendim yazmam ama bunun için bir yol göstermeniz lazım?
<thiras> hocam
<thiras> o is uzun is
<thiras> asar seni beni
<SADIK25000> bir yol göster sonuna kadar gidip kendi yazılımı yazıp bu dvr kartı görmesini sağlamak istiyorum.
<thiras> hocam
<thiras> bir yol goster diye soruyorsan
<thiras> seni asar driver yazmak
<thiras> su kanalda cok az adam vardir
<thiras> driver yazabilecek
<thiras> belki yoktur bile
<thiras> hatta muhtemelen yoktur yani
<SADIK25000> windows'ta sadece temel komutlar bedava gelişmiş komutlar para ile satılıyor. bu sistemde bedava öğreneceğim komutlar olmalı.
<thiras> komut ayri bir sey
<thiras> program yazmak ayri bir sey
<thiras> driver yazmak programciligin dibi
<Kartagis> hiçbir şey parasız satılmaz, bilin diye diyorum,
<thiras> komutlarla driver yazamazsin
<SADIK25000> neler ile yapabilirim?
<thiras> ANSI C
<thiras> ogerenceksin
<thiras> asembly ogreneceksin
<thiras> 4 sene calis bunlari gurul gurul
<thiras> sonra yazarsin
<thiras> assembly*
<SADIK25000> bana site de verebilir misin? ben hızla öğrenen bir kişiyim ama tek sorunum sadece bilgiyi bulamamak.
<thiras> dostum ....
<thiras> bu dil oyle 10 dk da ogrenilecek bir mevzu degildir
<thiras> daha bilgi bulamayacak durumdasin
<thiras> C ogrenip driver yazmaya kalkiyorsun
<thiras> 23 senedir pc basindayim bi fiil
<thiras> o is o kadar kolay degil yani
<thiras> tahmin ettigin gbi
<thiras> program kurmak silmek isletim sistemi kurmak silmek degil yani o mevzular
<thiras> hele ki boyle low-level programming icin hayatini adaman lazim desem yeridir
<SADIK25000> önümde 30 yıl zamanım var. bu yıl içinde her şeyi maksimum hızda öğrenebilirim.
<thiras> http://www.cprogramming.com/tutorial/c-tutorial.html
<thiras> koaly gelsin
<SADIK25000> c++ dersleri bulmuştum. öğrenmek 2 saatimi aldı. sadece temel komutlarını.
<thiras> dostum
<thiras> satrancta taslarin nasil hareket ettigini bilmek
<thiras> satranc bilmek degildir
<thiras> bu kanaldaki herkes c syntax okur yazar
<thiras> syntax bilmek dil bilmek degildir
<thiras> ben sana 1 gunde ingilizcenin butun kurallarini ogretirim
<thiras> konusabilir misin peki?
<thiras> 1 gun icinde
<thiras> bu boyle bir sey iste
<SADIK25000> konuşamam ama yazarım.
<thiras> SADIK25000, kolay gelsin o zaman
<thiras> bu kadar inat
<thiras> cok entersan vallahi
<thiras> daha google kullanmayi bilmeden
<thiras> driver yazmak
<thiras> yazabilecegine inanmak
<thiras> cok enteresan
<SADIK25000> şuan ki ingilizcem sadece yazma seviyesinde eksik kalan kelimeleri google'dan öğreniyorum.
<thiras> ooo tamam o zaman
<thiras> kesin yazarsin 1 haftaya driveri
<SADIK25000> ben şuan dediğin derslerini öğrenip geleyim. sonra takıldığım yerde sana sorayım olur mu?
<thiras> trolluyor mu bu ya?
<thiras> kestiremedim valla
<SADIK25000>  önce ANSI C sonra asembly öğrenirim.
<thiras> syntax'i ogrenmen ogrenmis oldugun anlamina gelmez
<thiras> tekrar ediyorum
<SADIK25000> uygulama yapabilirsem öğrenmiş olduğum anlamına gelir mi?
<thiras> ingilizce bir cumle yazabilmen shakespeare oldugun anlamina gelirse evet
<turgay> var olan uygulalamar üzerinden gitmek varken
<turgay> işine yarayan bir uygulamaya yama yoluyla destek olabilirsin
<SADIK25000> var olan uygulamarda çözümü bulamadım.
<turgay> veya hata bildirimi yapmakta önemlidir
<turgay> motion denedin mi ?
<turgay> myth
<SADIK25000> evet.
<SADIK25000> yine olmadı.
<thiras> bas windowsu gec
<thiras> ha sen yine C ogrenmek istersen
<thiras> ogren
<thiras> o ayri. zaten cok cok uzun surecek driver yazabilecek kadar iyi ogrenmen
<SADIK25000> ben şuan evdeki güvenliği sağlamak için yine windows xp'ye geçtim.
<SADIK25000> ben ubuntuyu C'ye kurdum. tüm sitelerde yazılar C'ye kurmayın derken.
<turgay> 1 günde linux dünyasını yıktın geçtin :D
<Kartagis> ubuntu'yu C:'ye kuramazsın
<thiras> Kartagis, sanirim kurabiliyorsun ya
<Kartagis> C: windows içindir
<SADIK25000> önce linux boot sonra windows boot açılıyor.
<thiras> ntfstede calisiyor bildigim kadariyla
<turgay> Kartagis:  kuruluyormuş demkki
<Kartagis> ubuntu'da C yoktur
<thiras> tabii ki arkadasin kasti iste windowsun oldugu partition'a kurmus
<thiras> ntfs uzerine
<SADIK25000> C'yine ntfs'de çalışıyor. yanına bilinmeyen 2 bölüm ayırdı.
<SADIK25000> C'den 21gb boş alanı ext4 yaptı.
<SADIK25000> C'de windows xp, perfect xp ve ubuntu var.
<thiras> sana tavsiyem bas bi format
<thiras> kur windows
<thiras> sonra linux ogrenmek istersen sanal makina veya 2. bir bolume kur
<thiras> once bi nasil kullanilir nasil config edilir
<thiras> nedir ne degildir
<SADIK25000> ben format atmayı sevmiyorum. shift delete ile silmek daha iyi geliyor.
<SADIK25000> ben grub içindeki varsayılanı değiştirdim ama açılış menüsü değişmedi nerde hata yaptım acaba?
<SADIK25000> varsayılan 0'dı ben 4 yaptım. 5 seçenek var diye saymaya sıfırdan başlıyor diye 4 yaptım ama olmadı.
<turgay> ujjain:   kimdir ?
<ujjain> benim adim dennis
<ujjain> ben burada once gittim, 2 yil once
<ujjain> holandaliyim
<thiras> hosgeldin ujjain
<ujjain> hosbulduk :)
<SADIK25000> benim kim olduğumu sorun yok. çünkü benim kim olduğum belli.
<SADIK25000> benim kim olduğumu soran yok. çünkü benim kim olduğum belli.
<SADIK25000> harf hatamı da düzelttim. 2 farklı klavye kullanınca harfler karışıyor.
<turgay> deniz denizliden  ujjain :)
<ujjain> haklisin, :)
<ujjain> iyi ki hatirliyorsun
<turgay> bu yıl geldin mi Türkiye ye
<ujjain> gitmedim :( gitmek istiyordum,
<turgay> Türkçe İyi düzeye gelmiş
<ujjain> is degistim ve gitmek sormak korktum,
<turgay> okul bitti mi ?
<ujjain> sagol, bence iyi degil
<ujjain> evet, bitti, calisiyorum London'da
<turgay> kardeşin mi vardı orda ?
<ujjain> hayir, simdi universitesi'ye gidiyor
<ujjain> ben zaten 6 ay london'da yasiyorum ve o zaten 6 ay tek yasiyor, ama ailem'de uzak degil
<ujjain> babam, annem ve kardesim hala hollanda'da yasiyor,
<thiras> turkcen iyi ya merak etme
<turgay> ujjain:  gerçekten Türkçe iyi hale gelmiş
<turgay> ujjain:  hollanda ve Türkiye  futbol berbat :D
<SADIK25000> linux işletim sisteminde işlemci sınırlaması var mıdır? bir anakartta 2 işlemci varken bireysel kullanıcılar tek işlemci kullanabilir gibi.
<SADIK25000> windows'ta vardı.
<ujjain> cok sagol :)
<ujjain> biliyorum :p belki bir gun gelistiriyecek
<SADIK25000> evdeki 2 pc'yi tek pc'de birleştireyim diyorum. 19,8+5 ghz işlemci 8+2 gb ram 1+0,5 TB hard disk gibi.
<SADIK25000> keşke açılışta 2 farklı sistemi de aynı anda açabilsek birbiri arasında programdan programa geçiş yapsak sorun kalmazdı.
<SADIK25000> sanal olarak değil direk sistem olarak.
<SADIK25000> c, ANCI c, c++ hepsi temel kodları merhaba dünya ile başlıyor. bir kaç temel komut var ama ilerisine nasıl gidicem.
<SADIK25000> yolladığın sitede 20$ kitabı indir diyor.
<SADIK25000> benim param yok bir yandan da.
<SADIK25000> parasız çözümler lazım.
<SADIK25000> bu arada linux çekirdeği c dili yazıldığını öğrendim. ama nasıl yazıldığından bahseden yok.
<SADIK25000> hep neler kullanıldığını öğreniyorum. ama nasıl kullanıldığını öğrenemiyorum. bunun için ücretsiz kaynak var mı?
<turgay> koca bir derya olan internet var
<turgay> arama motorları her türlü desteğe sahip
<SADIK25000> ama hep para istiyorlar.
<Kartagis> arama motorları istemez
<SADIK25000> asıl öğrenmek istediklerim hep paralı.
<SADIK25000> arama motoru benim istediğim şeyin bulunduğu siteye götürüyor. o sitede bana istediğimi 20$ gibi para istiyor.
<Kartagis> SADIK25000: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11918318/c-kitap.pdf
<Kartagis> hemen çek, sileceğim
<SADIK25000> internetim yavaş.
<SADIK25000> 3dk lazım.
<Kartagis> çekince haber ver o zaman
<Kartagis> 3mb için 3 dakika mı?
<Kartagis> ohooooo
<SADIK25000> 96kbit internet.
<Kartagis> çevirmeli ağ mı?
<SADIK25000> evet.
<SADIK25000> modem çeviriyor pc'ye ethernet üzerinden paylaşıyor interneti.
<SADIK25000> 2dk kaldı.
<turgay> benim cep telefonu daha hızlı
<SADIK25000> 1tl verirsem benimde 8mbit.
<SADIK25000> 1dk kaldı.
<turgay> 3g  sınırsız internet  grup içi sınırsız 500veya 1000 dakika her yöne 27 lira
<SADIK25000> bende sadece 3G sınırsız internet sadece 17TL.
<SADIK25000> indirildi.
<turgay> 96 k ile kanser oluyrum ben
<SADIK25000> ilk 250mb hızlı.
<turgay> Kartagis:  linki sosyal medyada pylaşalım mı  :D
<SADIK25000> ben UC tarayıcısıyla %90 varan sayfaları sıkıştırıyor. interneteki sayfalar 2 saniyede geliyor.
<Kartagis> ben silince sen paylaşsan da farketmez :)
<Kartagis> paylaş bakalım
<SADIK25000> ben şimdi dosyayı tableti me atar bakarım.
<SADIK25000> sende böyle ne kadar kitap var.
<SADIK25000> istersen interneti tabletime bağlar. senden saniyede 1gb yani 100mbit hızda dosyayı alabilirim.
<SADIK25000> 1gb yani 10000gbit yani.
<SADIK25000> benim yerime indiren sonra bana geri veren programlarımda var.
<SADIK25000> o programları masaüstü bir sisteme kuramadım.
<Kartagis> SADIK25000: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11918318/pdf.txt
<SADIK25000> 529 sayfayı öğrensem neler yapabilirim?
<thiras> SADIK25000, driver yazamayacagin kesin
<SADIK25000> iş driver yazmaya kadar gider mi yoksa bundan sonra merdivenin basamağı gibi basamaklar var mı?
<thiras> onu bil bence ona gore calis
<thiras> sonra kizma bize yazamiyorum diye
<thiras> veya bu kaynaklar kotu diye
<SADIK25000> bu kaynaklar ile sanırım linux gibi çekirdek yazabilirim.
<thiras> ahahahah
<thiras> dostum
<thiras> yazarsin yazilmayacak sey yok
<thiras> bu deneyimle alakali bir durum
<thiras> 500 sayfa c kitabi bitirip
<thiras> cekirdek yazan ne duydum ne gordum hayatimda
<thiras> birak kernel yazmayi senior c'ciler linux modullerine bile girmek istemiyorlar
<thiras> simdi baslarsan 4 sene sonra yazarsin
<SADIK25000> aklımda çekirdeğim hazır benim ama pc'ye nasıl geçireceğimi bilmiyorum.
<thiras> mimari biliyor musun ki?
<thiras> cekirdek mimarisi?
<thiras> micro islemci mimarisi?
<thiras> bunlari bilmeden hayal kurarak yazilmaz cekirdek
<SADIK25000> hepsinin temelini bilerek birde hayal gücü ile oluşturduğum bir sistem var aklımda her işimde onu kullanıyorum.
<thiras> temelini biliyorum diyorsun
<thiras> google kullanamiyorsun
<SADIK25000> aklımdaki sistemi pc'lere aktarmak istiyorum.
<thiras> C nedir bilmiyorsun
<thiras> cok isin var daha senin
<thiras> yillarin var yani
<thiras> trol trol cok buyuk ihtimal
<thiras> yada yasi kucuk
<Kartagis> thiras: notice idi :)
<thiras> :)
<thiras> bende kestiremedim bir turlu
<thiras> yasi mi kucuk
<thiras> trol mu
<SADIK25000> kücükken başıma gelen olay yüzünden bilgisayar bilgimle aklım birleşti.
<thiras> yasi kucuk ise iyi yonlendirmek lazim
<thiras> trolse ugrasmayalim
<thiras> trol
<turgay> eliniz değimişken banada öğretin şöyle 3-5 dk içinde birşeyler
<thiras> ahahahah
<SADIK25000> 4 yaşımdan beri pc kullanıyorum hep oyun amaçlı değil. bir şeyler yapmaya çalışıyorum.
<turgay> fazla uzun süreli olmasın yıldırım eğitim istiyorum
<thiras> ahahahah
<turgay> SADIK25000:  bol bol okumak araştırmak gerek
<turgay> deneyim gerek
<turgay> kulaktan duyma ile olacak iş değil
<turgay> bol bol okuyacaksın +Türkçe döküman  sayısı kısıtlı
<turgay> birçok makale var basitçre ulaşılablecek şekilde
<SADIK25000> 22 yaşımdayım. aklımdaki çekirdek sürüm 4.1.2 oldu. yeni şeyler öğrendikçe aklımdaki çekirdek sürüme ekliyorum. bir gün aklımdaki çekirdek sürümü pc'ye koyabileceğimi inanıyorum.
<turgay> yapmaman için bir sebep yok
<turgay> sadece kendi bilgisayarına göre donanım desteği verecek bir çekirdek çıkarabilirsin
<SADIK25000> bir pc benim gibi görüp düşünsün istiyorum.
<SADIK25000> ama robot olarak değil sadece bilgisayar olarak olsun istiyorum.
<SADIK25000> bir nevi yapay zeka gibi olabilir ama ben gerçek benim zekam pc'de olsun istiyorum.
 * Kartagis turgay'ın beyin sapına Haskell iğnesi saplar
<SADIK25000> yukarıdaki bağlantıdaki kitap isimleri acaba linux üzerinden mi erişiliyor. şuan windows xp'deyken erişemedim de.
<turgay> SADIK25000:  fazla dozdan öldürebilirsin bizi
<turgay> aynı gün içinde aşırı doz veriyorsun
 * Kartagis cık cık edip işine geri döner
<thiras> faksfhasj
<thiras> o degilde bootstrapin neden adam akilli bir dokumantasyonu yok ya
<turgay> SADIK25000:  şunu izle http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uei9ZmlgvBs
<SADIK25000> tamam.
<thiras> sonra bunu
<thiras> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRamJOmH2gU
<SADIK25000> ilk videoyu izlemek 1 saat 30 dk alacak.
<SADIK25000> izlemenin sırası önemli mi?
<SADIK25000> ikinci video 15dk elimde.
<thiras> http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/10/7-million-dropbox-usernamepassword-pairs-apparently-leaked/
<turgay> thiras:  robonaut hakkında düşüncelerin nedir ?
<thiras> uzay icin mantikli
<thiras> dunya icin masrafi yararindan fazla (simdilik)
<SADIK25000> videoları canlı olarak izliyorum kasmadan şuan. 144p ile. ama ingilizce.
<turgay> hintlilerin son gönderdiği uyduda iyi bir teknolojiye sahip
<thiras> cinliler atip tutuyordu
<thiras> uzay ussu ayda us falan diye
<thiras> ne oldular en son bilmiyorum
<turgay> mars için gönderdikleri patladı diye hatırlıyorum
<SADIK25000> acaba o pc'de yazılım sınırları dışına çıkabilir mi kendini geliştirebiliyor mu?
<turgay> ama hızla ilerliyorlar uzya astronot çıkardılar
<turgay> uydu vurma projeside başarıyla tamalandı hatırımda kalan
<turgay> amerika karşı çıkmıştı
<SADIK25000> bence o yazılımın sesinde bir iyileştirme yapmalılar.
<turgay> biz ise boş işlerle uğraşıyoruz
<SADIK25000> ben dolu işlerle uğraşmak istiyorum. c dili öğrenmek boş iş olmaz her halde.
<turgay> mars toprağını ilk kim getirecek merak ediyorum :)
<SADIK25000> mars toprağı sizce bu kadar neden önemli dünyada hiç bulunmadığından mı?
<thiras> marsta sikinti sure ya
<thiras> git gel cok uzun suruyor
<SADIK25000> dünyada toprak var ama ne ekersen onu biçiyorsun. marstaki toprağın yanında yeni yiyecekler bulsalar buraya getirip sera olarak yetiştirseler bir değer eder.
<thiras> yoksa benzin parasi ay ile ayni
<SADIK25000> elektrik ile uzayda gidilebilir mi? ille benzinin patlamasındaki güç mü lazım?
<turgay> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:SDIO_KEW_Lexan_projectile.jpg
<SADIK25000> bu güç kıvılcım patlamasıyla oluşturulamaz mı?
<turgay> uzayın ürkütücü yönü
<turgay> toprak getirmek  aya ilk ayak basnmak gibi psikolojik üstünlük demek
<turgay> gitmek ve geri gelemk demek
<SADIK25000> psikolojik üstünlük benim için hiç bir üstünlük. fiziksel üstünlük lazım.
<SADIK25000> elektrikle uzayda gidecek bir uzay gemisi yapsam fiziksel üstünlük olur.
<SADIK25000> gücü güneşten alır ve  her yere yakıt sıkıntısız gidebilirim.
<turgay> mars toprağı getirde görelim
<turgay> fazla değil 10 gr mars toprağı yeterli
<SADIK25000> 2050 yılına kadar kimse getirmezse senin için getiririm.
<SADIK25000> 2040'tan sonra uzaya çıkma planlarım var.
<turgay> 2020 yılında uzay yolculukları var
<turgay> Türklerin firması lisans aldı uzay yolculuğu için
<thiras> turgay, hangi firma
<thiras> nereden aldi lisans?
<turgay> nasa mühendisi karı koca
<turgay> bunlar bir şirket kurup lisans başvurusu yaptılar
<turgay> kökenleri türk sadece
<thiras> anladim
<SADIK25000> bir işi yapmak için ille lisans mı lazım?
<SADIK25000> lisansız uzaya çıkmaya kalksam tutuklayacaklar mı?
<SADIK25000> :D
<turgay> tutuklamazlar vururlar :D
<turgay> kimseninde haberi olay doğa olayı gibi izler tabi görebilenler :D
<SADIK25000> uzaya çıkarsam zaten geri gelmeyi düşünmüyorum. aksilik olmadığı sürece hep uzayda kalacam.
<SADIK25000> dünyadaki ihtiyacım olan her şeyi alıp götürecem. belki kendime dünya bile yaparım.
<SADIK25000> videonun sonuna doğru ama bir şeyi yaptırmak için 3 kez tekrarladı. pc konuşmasını bitirmeden işlemi yapmadı.
<SADIK25000> interneti kapat dedi adam pc konuşmasına devam etti. bir daha interneti kapat dedi halen pc konuşmasına devam etti. adam pc'ye teşekkür edip tekrar interneti kapat dedi  o zaman interneti kapattı. o yazılımda bile eksiklik var. bana 3 kez tekrarlatca ne anladım yazılım yazmada. benim aklım bana bir iş için 3 kez tekrarlatmıyor. ilk işte hemen yapıyor en son verdiğim emiri ilk başta yapıyor. çok sona kala
#ubuntu-tr 2014-10-17
<rohanrhu> join #fazlamesai
<rohanrhu> bizim kanallar durgunlaşmış reyizler
#ubuntu-tr 2014-10-18
<akar1m> selam herkese
<Blaguvest> akar1m:  slm
<akar1m> nasılsın görüşmeyeli
<akar1m> epeydir giremiyorum
<akar1m> kanala
<akar1m> #archtr
#ubuntu-tr 2014-10-19
<akar1m> selam herkese
<Kartagis> selam
<turgay> selam
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
#ubuntu-tr 2015-10-12
<Galatasaray> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2015-10-14
<Mavrikant> ssh ile otomatik giriş yaptığım kullanıcının şifresini nasıl öğrenebilirim.
<Mavrikant> Kartagis ?
<Kartagis> nasıl yapıyorsun girişi?
<Kartagis> ssh-copy-id mi yaptın?
<Mavrikant> .ppk dosyası var
<Kartagis> öğrenemezsin bildiğim kadarıyla
<Mavrikant> Sunucu AWS de. keypair dosyası veriyor. Onu  .ppk dosyasına çeviriyorum. SSH programına onu gösteriyorum.
<Mavrikant> sunucu üzerinde bütün yetkiler benim. hesapların şifrelerini göremiyor muyum?
<Kartagis> hayır. ancak sıfırlayabilirsin
<Kartagis> (bildiğim kadarıyla)
<Mavrikant> eski şifreyi girmeden yeni şifre tanımlama yanı.
<Kartagis> root'un şifreleri görmesi güvenlik açığı oluşturmaz mı?
<Kartagis> birisinin root haklarını ele geçirdiğini düşünsene
<Kartagis> düşün diyorum!
<Mavrikant> :D evet sıkıntılı ama her zaman bir yolu oluyor böyle şeylerin
<Kartagis> eğer yaklaşık 1000 yıl vaktin varsa /etc/shadow var
<Mavrikant> :D o kadar yok.
<Mavrikant> yeni kullanıcı oluşturucam. bütün yetkilere sahip
<Kartagis> jquery ile aran nasıl?
<Mavrikant> benim yok.
<Mavrikant> vnc kurulduğu günden beri %100 işlemci gücü ile çalışıyor.
<Mavrikant> bütün CPU credit i bitirmiş.
<Mavrikant> nasıl kapatabilirim.
<Mavrikant> vncserver -kill :1
<Mavrikant>  yazdım
<Mavrikant> Can't find file /home/mavrikant/.vnc/ip-10-0-0-246:1.pid
<Mavrikant> You'll have to kill the Xtightvnc process manually
<Mavrikant> diye cevap verdi.
<Kartagis> killall -9 Xtightvnc
<Mavrikant> Xtightvnc(27353): Operation not permitted
<Mavrikant> Xtightvnc(27721): Operation not permitted
<Mavrikant> Xtightvnc(27972): Operation not permitted
<Mavrikant> Xtightvnc(28023): Operation not permitted
<Mavrikant> Xtightvnc: no process found
<Mavrikant> oldu mu acaba?
<Mavrikant> http://oi61.tinypic.com/96al1e.jpg
<Mavrikant> çalışan işlemler. kapat kapat bitmiyor.
<Mavrikant> kapandı hepsi. programı da sildim. şuan CPU %3.8 de
#ubuntu-tr 2015-10-15
<Galatasaray> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2015-10-16
<debrisRat> herkese merhaba
<debrisRat> Aranel: adaşım merhaba :)
<Galatasaray> slm
<hakan> selamun aleyküm
<Kartagis> merhaba hakan
<hakan> merhaba
<Kartagis> hakan: kanalda kalıp da bir sorun varsa sorabilirsin :)
<Kartagis> kaç haftadır gelip selam verip 1 dakika sonra çıkıyorsun
<hakan> yazan pek olmuyo
<Kartagis> herkes her zaman kanala bakmıyor
<hakan> çoğu facede heralde
<hakan> linuxa daha yeni geçtim ubuntu da kullanmıyorum ama ubuntu çok kullanılıyo burda yardımcı olacak çok kişi olur
<Kartagis> hangi dağıtımı kullanıyorsun?
<hakan> point linux
<Kartagis> duymadım
<hakan> bende duymamıştım am deneyince güzel olduğuna karar verdim
<hakan> ama güzel
<Kartagis> &g point linux
<f0und> Kartagis: Point Linux - Home: <http://pointlinux.org/>; Point Linux - Download: <http://pointlinux.org/download.html>; Point Linux - Screenshots: <http://pointlinux.org/screenshots.html>; DistroWatch.com: Point Linux: <http://distrowatch.com/point>; How to Install Point Linux 3.0 and its prominent Features | LinuxPitstop: <http://linuxpitstop.com/install-point-linux-3-0/>; Point Linux - Community (1 more message)
<hakan> debian tabanlı
<turgay> ülkemizdeki kullanıcılar nereye bakarak güzel ibaresini kullanıyor
<turgay> duvar kağıdı ?
<turgay> simge ?
<turgay> [14:46] <Kartagis> hangi dağıtımı kullanıyorsun?
<turgay> [14:46] <hakan> point linux
<turgay> [14:47] <Kartagis> duymadım
<turgay> [14:47] <hakan> bende duymamıştım am deneyince güzel olduğuna karar verdim
<turgay> [14:47] <hakan> ama güzel
#ubuntu-tr 2015-10-17
<debrisRat> herkese merhaba
<Galatasaray> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2015-10-18
<Galatasaray> wifi hotspotu gizli hale getirebilir miyiz?
<Galatasaray> kimse yok mu?
<Kartagis> ben varım
#ubuntu-tr 2016-10-17
<smile123> mrb
<smile123> bir usb-boot'tu eski usb stick'e nasil dondurenilirim?
#ubuntu-tr 2016-10-20
<s0ullight> selam beyler
<torak> selam
<torak> :D
<torak> gec kalmisim biraz :D
#ubuntu-tr 2016-10-21
<karmenali> merhaba arkadaşlar
#ubuntu-tr 2016-10-22
<rhoaides> merhaba arkadaşlar
#ubuntu-tr 2017-10-19
<pisi> merhaba ubuntu ile ilgili bir sorunum var cevap verebilecek olan var mı?
#ubuntu-tr 2019-10-18
<AndroUser> Merhaba kubuntu ile bir sorunum var. Grub menüsünden kubuntuyu seçtikten sonra siyah ekran geliyor ve bilgisayar açılmıyor. Tty'ye de erişemiyorum. Recovery modunda açmayı denedim o zamanda loading initial ramdisk kısmında kalıyor. Yardımcı olabilir misiniz
